# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Հավիտենություն

## Tig

Նոր, «Մեղք» թեմայում Հավիտենական կյանքին անդրադարձանք Վուկի հետ ու մտածեցի, որ նման թեմա բացելու պահանջ կա: Համենայն դեպս ինձ մոտ: /գուցե կա՞ նման թեմա, ես չգտա…/

Ի՞նչ ենք հասկանում հավիտենական կյանք ասելով… Նամանավանդ հանդերձյալ կյանքում: Այսինքն դրախտում կամ դժողքում առհավետ գտնվելը ինչա՞ նշանակում: Է՞ն, որ եթե մենք էս կյանքում «խելոք բալիկ» ենք եղել, պիտի գնանք դրախտ ու հավերժ «վայելենք» դրախտի … ըըը, չգիտեմ ինչը… կամ էլ եթե «չար բալիկ» ենք եղել պիտի հավիտեան վառվենք դխողքու՞մ… :Think: 
Եթե դա այդպեսա, ապա ես այդպիսի կյանքի տրամաբանությունը չեմ հասկանում: Ինչի՞ համարա միակ և անկրկնելի կյանքը: Երբ մարդ հնարավորություն չի ստանում իր սխալները ուղղել… Կամ էլ կյանքի վերջին ակնթարթում ընդունումա իր մեղքերը, «ապաշխարում» և վերջ՝ դրախտի տոմսը իր ձեռքումա… Լուրջ, ես էս մոտեցման տրամաբանությունը չեմ կարում հասկանամ… Եթե ինչոր մեկը կարողանա ինձ տրամաբանորեն բացատրել՝ ես շնորհակալ կլինեմ:

Համ էլ պատկերացնու՞մ եք հավիտյան դրախտում կամ դժողքում գտնվելու անիմաստությունը… :Shok:

----------

A.r.p.i. (16.04.2010), E-la Via (16.04.2010), Gayl (16.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Արևհատիկ (16.04.2010), Դատարկություն (16.04.2010), յոգի (16.04.2010), Ուլուանա (17.04.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Ուրեմն վերջերս մի դեպքա պատահել, Եվհովայի վկաները մեզ այցի էին եկել: Տվեցին հենց էդ նույն հարցը.<< Ինչ եք պատկերացնում հավիտենական կյանք ասելով>>: Դե ես էլ սկզբից սովորականի պես ինձ շատ հանգիստ էի պահում: Ինքս նրանց խնդրեցի, որ բացատրեն, թե ինչ բան է հավիտենական կյանքը: Ըստ նրանց , եթե հավատաս Աստծուն, ապա հավիտենական կյանքով կապրես, երբեք չես մեռնի, ու առավել ևս միշտ ջահել կմնաս :Shok:  Շոկի մեջ էի ընկել , այ քեզ հրաշք պատասխան :LOL:  Ամեն դեպքում ես նրանց ասացի իմ պատկերացումը հավիտենական կյանքի մասին: Աշխարհում շատ մարդիկ կան , ովքեր ապրում են բավականաչափ երկար տարիներ, սակայն էությամբ ու վարքով ընդհանրապես էնպիսի կեղտոտ մարդիկ են լինում, որ մեռնելուց հետո նրանց կարելի է ասել ոչ ոք չի հիշում, այլ կերպ ասած նրանց ինչներին էր պետք նման երկար ժամանակշրջան ապրելը: Փոխարենը կան շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր ապրում են թեկուզ 30 տարի, բայց իրենց ավանդով էս կյանքում, իրենց բարությամբ էնքան հիանալի անձնավորություններ են լինում, որ նրանց մոռանալը լինում է միայն այն դեպքում, երբ ինքդ ես մահանում: Այ դա է իմ պատկերացմամբ հավիտենական կյանքը: :Smile: Ինչևէ սա իմ կարծիքն է այդ հարցի վերաբերյալ: :Wink:

----------

Tig (16.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (16.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Ուրեմն վերջերս մի դեպքա պատահել, Եվհովայի վկաները մեզ այցի էին եկել:.....


Արփի ջան, ուրեմն մի օր ինձ էլ մոտեցան եհովայի վկաները ու փոշմանեցին… :LOL: 
Էնքան հարցեր տվեցի իրանց ասածներից ելնելով, ու հետո էլ սկսեցի իմ գաղափարները «քարոզել», որ վերջում ստիպված իրանք ասեցին՝ լավ մենք շտապում ենք մյուս անգամ կզրուցենք… ու փախան :LOL: 




> ........ Ամեն դեպքում ես նրանց ասացի իմ պատկերացումը հավիտենական կյանքի մասին: Աշխարհում շատ մարդիկ կան , ովքեր ապրում են բավականաչափ երկար տարիներ, սակայն էությամբ ու վարքով ընդհանրապես էնպիսի կեղտոտ մարդիկ են լինում, որ մեռնելուց հետո նրանց կարելի է ասել ոչ ոք չի հիշում, այլ կերպ ասած նրանց ինչներին էր պետք նման երկար ժամանակշրջան ապրելը: Փոխարենը կան շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր ապրում են թեկուզ 30 տարի, բայց իրենց ավանդով էս կյանքում, իրենց բարությամբ էնքան հիանալի անձնավորություններ են լինում, որ նրանց մոռանալը լինում է միայն այն դեպքում, երբ ինքդ ես մահանում: Այ դա է իմ պատկերացմամբ հավիտենական կյանքը:Ինչևէ սա իմ կարծիքն է այդ հարցի վերաբերյալ:


Իսկ այս մոտեցումդ, ավելի շուտ, ոչ թե հավիտենական կյանքա, այլ «հավիտենական հիշվողություն»… :Wink: 

հ.գ. ժամանակ գտնեմ, մտքերս ձևակերպեմ, կգրեմ թե ես ինչ եմ հասկանում հավիտենական կյանք ասելով…

----------

Արևհատիկ (16.04.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Դրախտ, դժոխք, ետմահու կյանք ու նման թեմաները ըստ իս անիմաստ են: Ըստ իս, մարդը մի կյանք է ապրում, մեռնելուց հետո էլ գնում հող է դառնում ու մնում է նրա մասին միայն հիշողությունը այլ մարդկանց մոտ: Իսկ ետմահու կյանքի մասին զրույցները առաջացել են նրանից, որ մարդը չի համակերպվել այն մտքի հետ, որ մի ժամանակ է գալու, որ ինքը էլ չի լինելու, բայց ինչպես ասում է ֆրանսիացի փիլիսոփա Միշել Մոնտենը. "Տխրել այն բանի համար, որ 100 տարի հետո չես լինի, նույն անմտությունն է, թե տխրել այն բանի համար, որ 100 տարի առաջ չկայիր":

----------

EgoBrain (16.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (18.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

Հավիտենության մասին,  այս մեր մատերյալիստական աշխարհայացներով ու չափման  միավորներով,  երբեք չենք կարող գոնե մոտավոր պատկերացում կազմել։Ամեն դեպքում  ՙայնտեղ՚ եղողները  նշում են,  որ ժամանակի զգացողություն չեն զգացել։Իմ պատկերացմամբ հավիտենության մեջ չկա մեր եռաչափությունը։ 
Ինչևե Քրիստոս ասաց *երկրավոր բաներ ձեզ հետ խոսեցի՝ չհասկացաք էլ ուր մնաց երկնավորն ասեմ։*կամ 
*՝ով հավատա պիտի կյանք ունենա և էլ ավելին։*
*ԷԼ ավելիի* մեջ շատ բան կա թաքնված։ :Cool:

----------

Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Tig (16.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Դրախտ, դժոխք, ետմահու կյանք ու նման թեմաները ըստ իս անիմաստ են: Ըստ իս, մարդը մի կյանք է ապրում, մեռնելուց հետո էլ գնում հող է դառնում ու մնում է նրա մասին միայն հիշողությունը այլ մարդկանց մոտ: Իսկ ետմահու կյանքի մասին զրույցները առաջացել են նրանից, որ մարդը չի համակերպվել այն մտքի հետ, որ մի ժամանակ է գալու, որ ինքը էլ չի լինելու, բայց ինչպես ասում է ֆրանսիացի փիլիսոփա Միշել Մոնտենը. "Տխրել այն բանի համար, որ 100 տարի հետո չես լինի, նույն անմտությունն է, թե տխրել այն բանի համար, որ 100 տարի առաջ չկայիր":


Լուսաբեր ջան, Մոնտենը շատ խելացի բանա ասել, բայց...
Եթե շատ խորանանք, մենք ամեն մի պանին նախորդի հետ համեմատած այլ ենք, այսինքն էն, ինչոր մենք նախորդ պանին էինք հաջորդ պահին էլ գոյություն չունի: Ու դրա համար տխրելը նույնպես անմտություն է…
Ինչ էի ուզում ասել :Think:  
հա, այ քեզ մի հարց եմ ուզում տալ, դու ո՞նց ես մտածում զուտ նյութը ինքնին կարո՞ղ է կենդանություն դրսևորել, այսինքն Շունչ ունենալ, մտածել, գործել, գիտակցել…
Պատասխանիցդ ելնելով նոր կշարունակեմ միտքս հավիտենության մասին :Wink:

----------

Gayl (16.04.2010), յոգի (17.04.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> դու ո՞նց ես մտածում զուտ նյութը ինքնին կարո՞ղ է կենդանություն դրսևորել, այսինքն Շունչ ունենալ, մտածել, գործել, գիտակցել…


Ամեն տեսակի նյութ չի, որ կենդանությունա դրսևորում: Բայց կան նյութի տեսակներ, օրինակ՝ մարդը կամ այլ կենդանիներ, որոնք կենդանություն են դրսևորում.
Դրա համար քիմիան բաժանվումա երկու մասի՝ օրգանական և անօրգանական: Երկուսն էլ նյութն են ուսումնասիրում, բայց անօրգանականը անօրգանական նյութերնա ուսումնասիրում, իսկ օրգանականը՝ օրգանական օրգանիզմները, այսինքն՝ կենդանության նշաններ ցույց տվող նյութերը…

----------


## Vook

> քիմիան բաժանվումա երկու մասի՝ օրգանական և անօրգանական: Երկուսն էլ նյութն են ուսումնասիրում, բայց անօրգանականը անօրգանական նյութերնա ուսումնասիրում, իսկ օրգանականը՝ օրգանական օրգանիզմները, այսինքն՝ կենդանության նշաններ ցույց տվող նյութերը…


Բայց նույնիսկ օրգանական քիմիան չունի *կյանք* էության բացատրությունը։Նրա համար  կենդանի օրգանիզմները նույն անկենդան  մոլեկուլի  սինթեզներ են։

----------

E-la Via (16.04.2010), Tig (16.04.2010), յոգի (17.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Ամեն տեսակի նյութ չի, որ կենդանությունա դրսևորում: Բայց կան նյութի տեսակներ, օրինակ՝ մարդը կամ այլ կենդանիներ, որոնք կենդանություն են դրսևորում.
> Դրա համար քիմիան բաժանվումա երկու մասի՝ օրգանական և անօրգանական: Երկուսն էլ նյութն են ուսումնասիրում, բայց անօրգանականը անօրգանական նյութերնա ուսումնասիրում, իսկ օրգանականը՝ օրգանական օրգանիզմները, այսինքն՝ կենդանության նշաններ ցույց տվող նյութերը…


Ու ըստ քեզ քիմիան ու կենսաբանությունը լիովին բացատրո՞ւմ են նյութի կենդանություն դրսևորելու երևույթը:

----------

Vook (16.04.2010), յոգի (17.04.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ու ըստ քեզ քիմիան ու կենսաբանությունը լիովին բացատրո՞ւմ են նյութի կենդանություն դրսևորելու երևույթը:


Իհարկե ոչ:  :Smile: 
Օրինակս նրա համար չէր, որ գիտությունը կյանք երևույթը բացատրումա , այլ նրա համար, որ ցույց տամ, որ որոշ նյութեր կենդանի են, որոշներ` ոչ:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ամեն տեսակի նյութ չի, որ կենդանությունա դրսևորում: Բայց կան նյութի տեսակներ, օրինակ՝ մարդը կամ այլ կենդանիներ, որոնք կենդանություն են դրսևորում.
> Դրա համար քիմիան բաժանվումա երկու մասի՝ օրգանական և անօրգանական: Երկուսն էլ նյութն են ուսումնասիրում, բայց անօրգանականը անօրգանական նյութերնա ուսումնասիրում, իսկ օրգանականը՝ օրգանական օրգանիզմները, այսինքն՝ կենդանության նշաններ ցույց տվող նյութերը…


Բնության մեջ օրգանական նյութեր կան, որ կենդանի օրգանիզմների հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունեն, հետո էլ մարդն էլ միլիոնավոր օրգանական նյութեր է սինթեզում: Օրգանական ու անօրգանական նյութերի միջև սահմանը շատ պայմանականա: Օրգանական նյութերն էլ կազմված են նույն ատոմներից, ինչ - որ անօրգանականը ու եթե դու համարում ես, որ մարդը միայն էդ օրգանականի ու անօրգանականիցա կազմված,ինչնա խանգարում մեզ մտածել հետևյալ կերպ:
Մահից հետո մարդու էդ նյութերը կանցնեն հողի մեջ, ատոմերի գերակշռող մասը կմնա, օրգանականի ու անօրգանականի մի մասն էլ, նշանակումա էն ինչ կար` մնումա, միայն ձևն է փոխվում, հետո կդառնանք միկրոօրգանիզմներ, քանի որ իրենք մեզնով են սնվելու, հետո բույսեր... էս դեպքում ամեն ինչի հավերժությանը կարելիա հավատալ :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (16.04.2010), EgoBrain (16.04.2010), Freeman (26.07.2010), Tig (16.04.2010), յոգի (17.04.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Դ ջան, էտ ամեն ինչը ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, 5 տարի դա եմ ուսումնասիրել, սովորել, հարցը դա չի, դրա հետևից պետք չի ընկնել, դա ընդամենը ընդհանրացված օրինակ էր: :Wink: 
Ուղղակի ես չեմ հավատում հավերժությանը, հավիտենականությանը: Ամենառաջին գրառմանս մեջ էլ ասեցի ինչու, որովհետև



> մարդը չի համակերպվել այն մտքի հետ, որ մի ժամանակ է գալու, որ ինքը էլ չի լինելու





> Մահից հետո մարդու էդ նյութերը կանցնեն հողի մեջ, ատոմերի գերակշռող մասը կմնա, օրգանականի ու անօրգանականի մի մասն էլ, նշանակումա էն ինչ կար` մնումա, միայն ձևն է փոխվում, հետո կդառնանք միկրոօրգանիզմներ, քանի որ իրենք մեզնով են սնվելու, հետո բույսեր... էս դեպքում ամեն ինչի հավերժությանը կարելիա հավատալ


Իսկ սրանից կարելիա գալ էն եզրակացության, որ նյութնա հավերժ, բայց նյութի կոնկրետ վիճակը` կյանքը, հավերժ չէ:  :Tongue:

----------

E-la Via (16.04.2010), EgoBrain (16.04.2010), My World My Space (16.04.2010), Tig (16.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (18.04.2010), Դատարկություն (16.04.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Իսկ սրանից կարելիա գալ էն եզրակացության, որ նյութնա հավերժ, բայց նյութի կոնկրետ վիճակը` կյանքը, հավերժ չէ:


հա բայց միկրոօրգանիզմներն ու բույսերն էլ են չէ՞ կյանք :Smile: 
Համ էլ ի՞նչ եք շտապում մի 100 տարուց կիմանաք էլի.. եթե հավիտենականություն կա, էդ 100 տարին հավերժության նկատմամբ շատ չնչին ժամանակամիջոցա :Smile:

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Իհարկե ոչ: 
> Օրինակս նրա համար չէր, որ գիտությունը կյանք երևույթը բացատրումա , այլ նրա համար, որ ցույց տամ, որ որոշ նյութեր կենդանի են, որոշներ` ոչ:


Ըհը… Հիմա հարցս ինչումնա… Թե ինչնա՞ իրականում նյութ կոչվածին կենդանություն տալիս…
Պայմանական դրան անվանենք հոգի, կամ ինչ կուզես… Համաձա՞յն ես:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ըհը… Հիմա հարցս ինչումնա… Թե ինչնա՞ իրականում նյութ կոչվածին կենդանություն տալիս…
> Պայմանական դրան անվանենք հոգի, կամ ինչ կուզես… Համաձա՞յն ես:


Համաձայն եմ, ինչու ոչ, չէ որ դա պայմանականությունա  :Jpit: 
Միայն թե այդ պայմանական հոգին էլ ըստ իս նյութական է   :Pardon:

----------


## Tig

> Համաձայն եմ, ինչու ոչ, չէ որ դա պայմանականությունա 
> Միայն թե այդ պայմանական հոգին էլ ըստ իս նյութական է


Շատ լավա, ուրեմն անցանք առաջ, այսինքն դեպի հավիտենություն…

Նախ ընդունեցինք հոգու գոյությունը: Ասում եմ ընդունեցինք, քանի որ չենք հաստատել :Wink: 
Համամիտ եմ նաև քո հետ, որ հոգին նույնպես «նյութական է», բայց մի վերապահումով, հոգին այն նյութը չէ, որը որ մենք կարող ենք տեսնել և շոշափել, այն լրիվ այլ կատեգորիայի երևույթ է, որին մենք մաքսիմում ինչ ինչ զգայարաններով կարող ենք զգալ… 
Հիմա հաջորդ հարցս՝ դու ընդունու՞մ ես էներգիայի և նյութի պահմանման օրեքնի ճշմարտացիությունը: Այսինքն, որ *ոչինչ ոչինչից չի առաջանում և որևէ բան չի կարող վերածվել ոչինչի*

հ.գ. քիչ մնաց Լուսաբեր ջան, էս հարցին էլ պատասխանես, կհասնենք հավիտենություն :LOL:

----------

յոգի (17.04.2010), Ուլուանա (17.04.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

նախ սկսեմ նրանից, որ անիմաստ եմ համարում առանց Գոյ-ի միջամտության կյանքի ստեղծումը, ոչ օրգանական նյութերից: Բնության ներդաշնակությունն արդեն հստակ ասում ա, որ ատոմները պատահաբար չէին կարա հավաքվեին իրար գլխի ու դառնային միկրոօրգանիզմ: Դա խիստ գիտական ու մտածված աշխատանքի արդյունք կարա լինի միայն: Այլ կերպ ասած չեմ հավատում "զառ քցող" աստծուն: Իսկ Հին Կտակարաանում ասված խոսքերը, թե` աստված տեսդավ բարի է ու ասեց, ապրեք ու բազմացեք, համարում եմ այդ ժամանակների համար հասկանալի միտք միայն: Միայն լուրջ  գիտական աշխատանքի` իմա անմենագիտության, արդյունքում կարող էր ստեղծվել այս ամենը, ասյքան պատահականություն պարզապես չի կարող լինել:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է հավիտենությանը, այստեղ ուզում եմ մի պարզաբանում մտցնեմ: Իմ պատկերացմամբ կոնկրետ կենդանի օրգանիզմը հավիտենական կյանք չի կարող ունենալ, իսկ կյանքը կարող է լինել հավիտենական:
Ընդ որում նաև կախված նրանից, թե ինչ ենք պատկերացնում հավիտենական կյանք ասելով:
Եթե նկատի ունեք դրախտ ու դժոխքը, ապա ինձ մեկ-մեկ թվում ա, որ ես ինչ որ տեղ մեռել եմ արդեն ու հիմա դժոխքում եմ ապրում......

----------

E-la Via (16.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Tig (16.04.2010), յոգի (17.04.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Համամիտ եմ նաև քո հետ, որ հոգին նույնպես «նյութական է», բայց մի վերապահումով, հոգին այն նյութը չէ, որը որ մենք կարող ենք տեսնել և շոշափել, այն լրիվ այլ կատեգորիայի երևույթ է, որին մենք մաքսիմում ինչ ինչ զգայարաններով կարող ենք զգալ… 
> Հիմա հաջորդ հարցս՝ դու ընդունու՞մ ես էներգիայի և նյութի պահմանման օրեքնի ճշմարտացիությունը: Այսինքն, որ *ոչինչ ոչինչից չի առաջանում և որևէ բան չի կարող վերածվել ոչինչի*


հոգին իմ պատկերացմամբ էներգիա է, որը կապված է մարմնի հետ ատոմային մակարդակով
իսկ երկրորդ հարցի պատասխանը նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ ա

----------

Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), յոգի (17.04.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Շատ լավա, ուրեմն անցանք առաջ, այսինքն դեպի հավիտենություն…
> 
> Նախ ընդունեցինք հոգու գոյությունը: Ասում եմ ընդունեցինք, քանի որ չենք հաստատել
> Համամիտ եմ նաև քո հետ, որ հոգին նույնպես «նյութական է», բայց մի վերապահումով, հոգին այն նյութը չէ, որը որ մենք կարող ենք տեսնել և շոշափել, այն լրիվ այլ կատեգորիայի երևույթ է, որին մենք մաքսիմում ինչ ինչ զգայարաններով կարող ենք զգալ… 
> Հիմա հաջորդ հարցս՝ դու ընդունու՞մ ես էներգիայի և նյութի պահմանման օրեքնի ճշմարտացիությունը: Այսինքն, որ *ոչինչ ոչինչից չի առաջանում և որևէ բան չի կարող վերածվել ոչինչի*


Էներգիայի ու նյութի պահպանման օրենքը ընդունում եմ  :Pioneer:  Նույնիսկ իմպուլսի պահպանման օրենքն եմ ընդունում  :LOL: 




> հ.գ. քիչ մնաց Լուսաբեր ջան, էս հարցին էլ պատասխանես, կհասնենք հավիտենություն


Մեկա չեմ հավատալու  :Beee:

----------

Tig (16.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> ................
> Ընդ որում նաև կախված նրանից, թե ինչ ենք պատկերացնում հավիտենական կյանք ասելով:
> Եթե նկատի ունեք դրախտ ու դժոխքը, ապա ինձ մեկ-մեկ թվում ա, որ *ես ինչ որ տեղ մեռել եմ արդեն ու հիմա դժոխքում եմ ապրում......*


Այ հենց ես մտքին էի սպասում Հով ջան :Smile:  Ինչ էլ իմացար…
հլը հիշի անցյալ կյանքում ինչ մեղքեր ես գործել, որ քեզ Երկիր են «գործուղել» :LOL: 

Ինչպես ասում եք դու ու Լուսաբերը կյանքը մի օրգանիզմի համար չի կարող լինել հավիտենական: Ինչն էլ ապացուցվումա ամեն աստծո օր: Իմ կարծիքով մարդու մարմինը մարդու հոգու համար ուղղակի միջոցա էս աշխարհում դրսևորվելու զարգանալու կամ դեգրադացվելու համար… Ինչպես նաև իր որոշակի ցանկությունները բավարարելու համար…
Ու քանի որ տիեզերքում անխափան գործումա էներգիաի և նյութի պահպանման օրենքը և մարդը բաղկացած է մարմնից և հոգուց, ապա չի կարող մահից հետո հոգին անհետ կորել: Թե ինչի է այն վերածվում դա շատ վիճելի հարց է, ես կարող եմ լոկ ասել այն ինչ ենթադրում եմ: Իմ կարծիքով մեր հոգիները ապրում են բազում կյանքեր ու ամեն մի հաջորդ կյանք նախորդի հետ անպայման կապվածա իր պատճառահետևանքային կապով… Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա նրան, թե ինչու մենք չենք հիշում մեր նախորդ կյանքերը, ապա այստեղ էլ է ամեն ինչ շատ հստակ ու տրամաբանական: Քանի որ տիեզերքում գործում է նաև ազատ ընտրության օրենքը /ես էս մասին մի տեղ էլի գրել եմ/, ապա անիմաստ կլիներ հիշել նախորդ կյանքերը և իմանալ թե ինչ ընտրության արդյունքա մեր ներկայիս վիճակը: Այսինքն, եթե մենք հասկանաինք պատճառահետևանքային կապը, ապա ազատ չէինք լինի մեր ընտրության մեջ…

Ու հենց այս կետից էլ «սկսվումա» հավիտենությունը… :Smile: 

հ.գ. մոռացա, մի հավելում: Մեր նախորդ կյանքերից մեզ փոխանցվումա որոշակի փորձ, որի շնորհիվ էլ մենք որոշակի բաների ավելի հեշտ ենք հասնում… Օրինակ եթե նախորդ կյանքում տանջվելով ես մաթեմ սովորել, բայց սովորել ես, ապա այս կյանքում ավելի հեշտ ես «վերհիշում» :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (18.04.2010), My World My Space (16.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), յոգի (17.04.2010), Ուլուանա (17.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

> հ.գ. մոռացա, մի հավելում: Մեր նախորդ կյանքերից մեզ փոխանցվումա որոշակի փորձ, որի շնորհիվ էլ մենք որոշակի բաների ավելի հեշտ ենք հասնում… Օրինակ եթե նախորդ կյանքում տանջվելով ես մաթեմ սովորել, բայց սովորել ես, ապա այս կյանքում ավելի հեշտ ես «վերհիշում»


ՀՈՊ :Ok:   մի անհամընկում։ Տիգ ջան, ըստ քո վարկածի այսօրվա մարդը համեմատած վերածննդի շրջանի մարդու հետ, պետք է որ վունդերկինդ դարձած լիներ, որը այդպես չէ։Գրազ կգամ, որ այժմեան մարդը ոչնչով չի տարբերվում  ասենք՝ Մենուաից։

----------

Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Tig (19.04.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> ՀՈՊ  մի անհամընկում։ Տիգ ջան, ըստ քո վարկածի այսօրվա մարդը համեմատած վերածննդի շրջանի մարդու հետ, պետք է որ վունդերկինդ դարձած լիներ, որը այդպես չէ։Գրազ կգամ, որ այժմեան մարդը ոչնչով չի տարբերվում  ասենք՝ Մենուաից։


Բայց մարդը//ավելի շուտ հոգին  իր կյանքերի ընթացքում նաև սխալներ ա անում չէ՞ ու հոգին  դրանց պատասխան տալով հաջորդ կյանքերում հաստատ  վունդերկինդ չի ծնվում:  :Jpit:  Էկանք հասականք կարմայի դիագնոստիկային:  :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (18.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Tig (19.04.2010), յոգի (17.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Բայց մարդը//ավելի շուտ հոգին  իր կյանքերի ընթացքում նաև սխալներ ա անում չէ՞ ու հոգին  դրանց պատասխան տալով հաջորդ կյանքերում հաստատ  վունդերկինդ չի ծնվում:


Մտավոր զարգացությունն ու գիտելիքը ի՞նչ կապ ունի հոգևոր սխալների հետ։


> Էկանք հասականք կարմայի դիագնոստիկային:


Էլի կարման չկպավ։

----------


## My World My Space

> Ու քանի որ *տիեզերքում անխափան գործումա էներգիաի և նյութի պահպանման օրենքը* և մարդը բաղկացած է մարմնից և հոգուց, ապա չի կարող մահից հետո հոգին անհետ կորել:


հարգելիս, Տիեզերքում անխափան գործում ա մենակ վերափոխման շարժումը` էներգիայից նյութի և հակառակը :

----------

Tig (19.04.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Մտավոր զարգացությունն ու գիտելիքը ի՞նչ կապ ունի հոգևոր սխալների հետ։
> Էլի կարման չկպավ։


Կպավ էն էլ ոնց կպավ:
Դե Տիգը ասում ա, որ նախորդ կյանքում ունեցած հաջողությունները որոշակի կերպով անդրադառնում են մեր այժմյան կյանքին: Դե ես էլ վարկածը որպեսզի ապսուրդ չդառնա, ասում եմ`  մարդ անցած կյանքում ունեցած հաջողությունների հետ այժմյան կյանք ա փոխանցում նաև կատարած սխալները, ու պատասխան ա տալիս իր հաջողությունների գնով: Ու ծնվում են սովորական Մենուաներ:  :LOL:

----------

E-la Via (18.04.2010), My World My Space (16.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Tig (19.04.2010), յոգի (17.04.2010), Ուլուանա (17.04.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> Կպավ էն էլ ոնց կպավ:
> Դե Տիգը ասում ա, որ նախորդ կյանքում ունեցած հաջողությունները որոշակի կերպով անդրադառնում են մեր այժմյան կյանքին: Դե ես էլ վարկածը որպեսզի ապսուրդ չդառնա, ասում եմ`  մարդ անցած կյանքում ունեցած հաջողությունների հետ այժմյան կյանք ա փոխանցում նաև կատարած սխալները, ու պատասխան ա տալիս իր հաջողությունների գնով: Ու ծնվում են սովորական Մենուաներ:


Այս թեման կամաց-կամաց սողում է դեպի հինդուիզմը , այդ պատճառով հիշեցի Վիսոտսկու երգերից մեկը « խառոշույու ռելիգիու պռիդումալի ինդուսի չտո մի ատդավ կանցի նի ումիռաեմ նա սավսեմ » : Կյանքի փորձը ոչ թէ բերում են իրենց հետ հանդերցյալ կյանքից « քանի որ այնտեղից ոչ ոք հետ չի գալիս » այլ այն փոխանցվում է Գեների միջոցով սերնդից սերունդ , դրա համար համեմատաբար նոր ստեղծված ազգերը « օրինակ մեքսիկացիները » ունեն ավելի պրիմիտիվ նիստ ու կացի և կենցաղավարման ձև ,  իսկ հին ազգերը  ընդհակառակը :

----------


## Vook

> Այս թեման կամաց-կամաց սողում է դեպի հինդուիզմը , այդ պատճառով հիշեցի Վիսոտսկու երգերից մեկը « խառոշույու ռելիգիու պռիդումալի ինդուսի չտո մի ատդավ կանցի նի ումիռաեմ նա սավսեմ » : Կյանքի փորձը ոչ թէ բերում են իրենց հետ հանդերցյալ կյանքից « քանի որ այնտեղից ոչ ոք հետ չի գալիս » այլ այն փոխանցվում է Գեների միջոցով սերնդից սերունդ , դրա համար համեմատաբար նոր ստեղծված ազգերը « օրինակ մեքսիկացիները » ունեն ավելի պրիմիտիվ նիստ ու կացի և կենցաղավարման ձև ,  իսկ հին ազգերը  ընդհակառակը :


Հին ու նոր ազգ չկա ։Բոլորն էլ նույն տարիքի են։

----------


## Hayazn

> Հին ու նոր ազգ չկա ։Բոլորն էլ նույն տարիքի են։


Բա առաջ ուր էին , որ իրանց ոչ ոք չի տեսել
կարողա մասկեքով էին ման գալի

----------


## Vook

> Բա առաջ ուր էին , որ իրանց ոչ ոք չի տեսել
> կարողա մասկեքով էին ման գալի


 Առաջ Իսպանիաում էին

----------


## Hayazn

> Առաջ Իսպանիաում էին


Իսպանիաում իսպանացիներն էին , ոչ թէ մեքսիկացիները , իսկ եթե այդ երկու ազգին դու նույնն էս համարում , գոնե իսպանացիների մոտ չասես , խիստ կվիրավորվեն : աղավաղված իսպաներենով խոսել , դեռ չի նշանակում իսպանացի լինել , եթե այդպես լինի ուրեմն բռազիլիացիք էլ պոռտուգալացի են , ծիծաղելի է չէ:

----------

Tig (19.04.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Իսպանիաում իսպանացիներն էին , ոչ թէ մեքսիկացիները , իսկ եթե այդ երկու ազգին դու նույնն էս համարում , գոնե իսպանացիների մոտ չասես , խիստ կվիրավորվեն : աղավաղված իսպաներենով խոսել , դեռ չի նշանակում իսպանացի լինել , ե*թե այդպես լինի ուրեմն բռազիլիացիք էլ պոռտուգալացի են , ծիծաղելի է չէ*:


այ էս հարցով մեր հարգելի  	*jundiai*-ի հետ կոնսուլտացիա արեք...... :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

Որ ասում են՝ մարդն իր գործով ա անմահ, մի բան անցավ մտքովս, էս վերջերս ծակ պրոֆեսոր եմ դառել :Jpit:  Հա փիլիսոփայում եմ, բայց տեսեք՝ ասածիս մեջ տրամաբանություն կա՞, քանի մարդուն հիշում են, իր մասին խոսում են, գնահատում լավ կամ վատ, էդ ամեն ինչից էներգետիկ որոշակի դաշտ ա ստեղծվում՝ համապատասխան տվյալ մարդու հանդեպ առկա վերաբերմունքի, էդ դաշտում գոյություն ունի տվյալ մարդը, ինչքան մոռացվում է, դաշտն էլ է թուլանում, մի օր էլ չքանում է, չիք, դարձավ, որ հավիտենականություն գոյություն չունի :Jpit: 
Հ. Գ. Սրանք պահի տակ անցած մտքեր են:

----------

My World My Space (17.04.2010), Tig (19.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (18.04.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Որ ասում են՝ մարդն իր գործով ա անմահ, մի բան անցավ մտքովս, էս վերջերս ծակ պրոֆեսոր եմ դառել Հա փիլիսոփայում եմ, բայց տեսեք՝ ասածիս մեջ տրամաբանություն կա՞, քանի մարդուն հիշում են, իր մասին խոսում են, գնահատում լավ կամ վատ, էդ ամեն ինչից էներգետիկ որոշակի դաշտ ա ստեղծվում՝ համապատասխան տվյալ մարդու հանդեպ առկա վերաբերմունքի, էդ դաշտում գոյություն ունի տվյալ մարդը, ինչքան մոռացվում է, դաշտն էլ է թուլանում, մի օր էլ չքանում է, չիք, դարձավ, որ հավիտենականություն գոյություն չունի
> Հ. Գ. Սրանք պահի տակ անցած մտքեր են:


 Գոյություն ունի   :Beee:   :Cray: 




> քանի մարդուն հիշում են, իր մասին խոսում են, գնահատում լավ կամ վատ, *էդ ամեն ինչից էներգետիկ որոշակի դաշտ ա ստեղծվում՝ համապատասխան տվյալ մարդու հանդեպ առկա վերաբերմունքի*, էդ դաշտում գոյություն ունի տվյալ մարդը, ինչքան մոռացվում է, դաշտն էլ է թուլանում,


Հիմա եթե որոշ //կներեք// անորմալ մարդիկ հոգի են կանչում, էտ էներգետիկ դաշտն  գալիս չէ՞  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Գոյություն ունի   
> 
> 
> 
> Հիմա եթե որոշ //կներեք// անորմալ մարդիկ հոգի են կանչում, էտ էներգետիկ դաշտն  գալիս չէ՞


Ժամանակին ես էլ եմ աննորմալ եղել :Blush:  :Jpit:  Ինձ թվում ա՝ հոգի կանչելիս ոչ մեկի հոգին կամ դաշտն էլ չի գալիս, այլ տվյալ պահին հոգին կանչող մարդկանց ստեղծած էներգետիկ դաշտն ա գործում :Xeloq:

----------


## emo

> Համ էլ պատկերացնու՞մ եք հավիտյան դրախտում կամ դժողքում գտնվելու անիմաստությունը…


Նմանատիպ հարցեր կարելի է շատ թվարկել: Օրինակ ՝ իսկ չեմ ձանձրանա դրախտում... Չէ

Դրախտում գտնվող մարդը պարզապես չի իմանալու թե ինչ բանա ձանձրույթը կամ անիմաստությունը ու նմանատիպ «չար» բաները, քանի որ դրախտը ինքնին չարի բացակայությունա իր բոլոր հետևանքներով: 
Իսկ եթե դու չգիտես մի բան այն չես կարող զգալ:

----------

E-la Via (18.04.2010), Tig (19.04.2010), Vook (17.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Ժամանակին ես էլ եմ աննորմալ եղել Ինձ թվում ա՝ հոգի կանչելիս ոչ մեկի հոգին կամ դաշտն էլ չի գալիս, այլ տվյալ պահին հոգին կանչող մարդկանց ստեղծած էներգետիկ դաշտն ա գործում


Շինարար ջան էս կամաց կամաց ոտքիդ տեղ ե՞ս անում :Wink: ։ Ի՞նչ էներգետիկ դաշտ  կամ սարահարթ  ընկեր ջան։Էդ դրանք բուդուլայների(բուդդիստների) ֆանտազիայի արդյունք են։

----------

Արծիվ (18.04.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Այ հենց ես մտքին էի սպասում Հով ջան Ինչ էլ իմացար…
> Ու քանի որ տիեզերքում անխափան գործումա էներգիաի և նյութի պահպանման օրենքը և մարդը բաղկացած է մարմնից և հոգուց, ապա չի կարող մահից հետո հոգին անհետ կորել: Թե ինչի է այն վերածվում դա շատ վիճելի հարց է, ես կարող եմ լոկ ասել այն ինչ ենթադրում եմ: 
> 
> Ու հենց այս կետից էլ «սկսվումա» հավիտենությունը…


Տիգ ջան ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում :Sad:  :Smile:  Դիցուք ես խնձոր եմ ուտում: Խնձորի մարսվում է  ու վերափոխվում տարբեր տեսակի էներգիաների: Էներգիան չի կորչում, միայն փոխում է ձևը: Բայց ես չեմ ասի, որ խնձորը հավերժ է: Եթե էներգիայի պահպանման օրենքով սկսենք մեր հավիտենությունը քննարկել, սրանով մենք կհանգենք ամեն ինչի հավիտենությանը: 

Ես էսպես եմ մտածում. ես կամ, ես կայի 5 րոպե առաջ, որովհետև ես հիշում, ես մտածում եմ: Ես կայի 18 տարի առաջ. ես մի փոքր հիշում եմ ու դա փաստող ապացույցներ կան, որ ես համարում եմ ճշմարիտ: Եթե ես լինեմ, բայց չհիշեմ, որ ես ինչ - որ մի ժամանակ ապրել եմ Երկրի վրա ու «Դար» ակումբ եմ այցելել, չլինի իմ ժամանակի ընկալումը,  դա ես չեմ լինի, դա գուցե լինի իմ մի մասնիկը, բայց ոչ ես, դա ես չեմ լինի հավիտենական: Եթե էդպես լինի ես կառաջարկեմ հետևյալը: Իմ երեխաները կլինեն իմ հավիտենությունը, նրանք, վերջիվերջո, իմ մի մասնիկն են լինելու,  չեն հիշելու ոչինչ այն կյանքի մասին, որ ես եմ ապրել, ապրելու են այլ կյանքով, բայց ինձ նման են լինելու, հետո իմ երեխաների երեխաներն են իմ հավերժությունը շարունակելու... :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (18.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Tig (19.04.2010), Vook (18.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան էս կամաց կամաց ոտքիդ տեղ ե՞ս անում։ Ի՞նչ էներգետիկ դաշտ  կամ սարահարթ  ընկեր ջան։Էդ դրանք բուդուլայների(բուդդիստների) ֆանտազիայի արդյունք են։


Դե ես միայն ենթադրություններ եմ անում, իսկ ընդհանրապես բոլոր էն երևույթներին, որոնց պատճառը, գոյությունը չեմ կարողանում մինչև վերջ հասկանալ, որոնց հարցում երկմտանքներ ունեմ, նախընտրում եմ հավատալ, այդ թվում և հավիտենությանը: Նման թմաներում համոզված պնդումներ չեմ ընդունում ու չեմ անում, ուղղակի բոլորի հետ հավասար մտորում եմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Vook (18.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Շինարար ջան էս կամաց կամաց ոտքիդ տեղ ե՞ս անում։ Ի՞նչ էներգետիկ դաշտ  կամ սարահարթ  ընկեր ջան։Էդ դրանք բուդուլայների(բուդդիստների) ֆանտազիայի արդյունք են։


Դրախտն ու դժողքն էլ հրեաների ֆանտազիայի արդյունքն են:

----------


## My World My Space

> հարգելիս, Տիեզերքում անխափան գործում ա մենակ վերափոխման շարժումը` էներգիայից նյութի և հակառակը :


երեկվանից մեռա ասելով, չե՞ք լսում......

----------

Tig (19.04.2010)

----------


## emo

> ... Կամ էլ կյանքի վերջին ակնթարթում ընդունումա իր մեղքերը, «ապաշխարում» և վերջ՝ դրախտի տոմսը իր ձեռքումա… Լուրջ, ես էս մոտեցման տրամաբանությունը չեմ կարում հասկանամ… Եթե ինչոր մեկը կարողանա ինձ տրամաբանորեն բացատրել՝ ես շնորհակալ կլինեմ:


Մի բան է տոմս ձեռք բերելը լրիվ այլ բան է լավ տեղում նստելը:
 Ինչքան էլ  որ չես պատկերացնում դրախտը, բայց երբ  փորձում ես տրամաբանել հասկանում ես որ այն չի կարող լինել ուղիղ գծի նման, ամեն ինչում նույնը ու հավասար: Մեր աշխարհին թվացյալ իմաստ է տալիս հենց տարբերությունը:
Երբ մարդուն փորձում են այդ փորձության համար նրան մրցանակ է սպասվում, եթե նա կարողանա «ճիշտ» անցել այդ փորձությունը: 
Եթե նայենք հավատի տեսանկյունից, երբ դու սխալվում ես ու հասկանում, ապաշխարում ես թեկուզ վերջում, ապա դու փրկվում ես, *բայց չես արժանանում մրցանակին:*

----------

Tig (19.04.2010), Vook (18.04.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Մեր նախորդ կյանքերից մեզ փոխանցվումա որոշակի փորձ, որի շնորհիվ էլ մենք որոշակի բաների ավելի հեշտ ենք հասնում… Օրինակ եթե նախորդ կյանքում տանջվելով ես մաթեմ սովորել, բայց սովորել ես, ապա այս կյանքում ավելի հեշտ ես «վերհիշում»


Երբ մարդու ուղեղի որոշակի մաս վնասվում(կամ հեռացվում) է,  մարդը իր  անհատականությունը չի կորցնում, այսինքն եթե մարդ մինչ վնասվելը  լավ ինտուիցիա, լավ տեսողական հիշողություն , բնույթով դիկտատոր էր կամ  կարում էր «խաչ ու փաչով»   :LOL:   ասեղնագործել  և այլն և այլն, նա դա չի կորցնում: // հիմար օրինակներ բերեցի//:
Այսինքն ուղեղը ինքնին հանդիսանում է ինտերֆեյս մարդու հոգու և մարմնի միջև: Եվ չի պահում իր մեջ մարդու անհատական գծերը, իր իսկական եսը:
Տիգ, մի գուցե՞ անհատականությունը հաջորդ կյանքից է տեղափոխվում:  :Blush:

----------

Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Tig (19.04.2010), յոգի (19.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> ................
> Տիգ, մի գուցե՞ անհատականությունը հաջորդ կյանքից է տեղափոխվում:


Իդա ջան, ոչ թե միգուցե, այլ ես համոզված եմ դրանում… :Smile: 
Չնայած երբեք չեմ բացառում, որ կարող եմ սխալվել, բայց իմ տրամաբանությունը ինձ դա է ասում…

հ.գ. էս շաբաթ կիրակի թեմայով ահագին էլ հետաքրքրվողներ են եղել… կամաց կամաց բոլորի գրառումնեերին էլ կանդրադառնամ…

----------

յոգի (19.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Մի բան է տոմս ձեռք բերելը լրիվ այլ բան է լավ տեղում նստելը:
>  Ինչքան էլ  որ չես պատկերացնում դրախտը, բայց երբ  փորձում ես տրամաբանել հասկանում ես որ այն չի կարող լինել ուղիղ գծի նման, ամեն ինչում նույնը ու հավասար: Մեր աշխարհին թվացյալ իմաստ է տալիս հենց տարբերությունը:
> Երբ մարդուն փորձում են այդ փորձության համար նրան մրցանակ է սպասվում, եթե նա կարողանա «ճիշտ» անցել այդ փորձությունը: 
> Եթե նայենք հավատի տեսանկյունից, երբ դու սխալվում ես ու հասկանում, ապաշխարում ես թեկուզ վերջում, ապա դու փրկվում ես, *բայց չես արժանանում մրցանակին:*


Տարբերությունը՝ թվացյալ իմա՞ստ… :Think: 
Իսկ ինչո՞ւ թվացյալ…
Էմո ջան, իսկ նմանության ու միօրինակության «ոչ թվացյալ» իմաստը կարո՞ղ ես բացատրել…

«Երբ մարդուն փորձում են…» :Think: 
Մի ժամանակ ինձ էլ էր թվում, թե մարդ գալիս է այս աշխարհ, որպիսի փորձության ենթարկվի… Բայց կյանքը ինձ հասկացրեց, որ դա այդպես չի, մենք գալիս ենք այստեղ ինքնադրսևորման, ինքնաարտահայտման, ինքնաճանաչման, մեր ցանկությունների բավարարմա և վերջապես տիեզերքին և Արարչին նյութական տեսանկյունից ճանաչելու համար…

Իսկ հավիտեանս դրախտում գտնվելու մրցանակին արժանանալու ձգտման մեջ ես իմաստ չեմ տեսնում… /համենայն դեպս ինձ համար/

----------

My World My Space (19.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), յոգի (19.04.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Իսկ հավիտեանս դրախտում գտնվելու մրցանակին արժանանալու ձգտման մեջ ես իմաստ չեմ տեսնում… /համենայն դեպս ինձ համար/


Առավել ևս, որ էդ մրցանակը նենց ա գովազդվում, ոնց որ կազինոյի խաղարկություն...........
"Մեր եղբայրության սլոթերի վրա շահեք Դրախտի հավիտենական ուղեգիր......"    :LOL:

----------

Tig (19.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում Դիցուք ես խնձոր եմ ուտում: Խնձորի մարսվում է  ու վերափոխվում տարբեր տեսակի էներգիաների: Էներգիան չի կորչում, միայն փոխում է ձևը: Բայց ես չեմ ասի, որ խնձորը հավերժ է: Եթե էներգիայի պահպանման օրենքով սկսենք մեր հավիտենությունը քննարկել, սրանով մենք կհանգենք ամեն ինչի հավիտենությանը: 
> 
> Ես էսպես եմ մտածում. ես կամ, ես կայի 5 րոպե առաջ, որովհետև ես հիշում, ես մտածում եմ: Ես կայի 18 տարի առաջ. ես մի փոքր հիշում եմ ու դա փաստող ապացույցներ կան, որ ես համարում եմ ճշմարիտ: Եթե ես լինեմ, բայց չհիշեմ, որ ես ինչ - որ մի ժամանակ ապրել եմ Երկրի վրա ու «Դար» ակումբ եմ այցելել, չլինի իմ ժամանակի ընկալումը,  դա ես չեմ լինի, դա գուցե լինի իմ մի մասնիկը, բայց ոչ ես, դա ես չեմ լինի հավիտենական: Եթե էդպես լինի ես կառաջարկեմ հետևյալը: Իմ երեխաները կլինեն իմ հավիտենությունը, նրանք, վերջիվերջո, իմ մի մասնիկն են լինելու,  չեն հիշելու ոչինչ այն կյանքի մասին, որ ես եմ ապրել, ապրելու են այլ կյանքով, բայց ինձ նման են լինելու, հետո իմ երեխաների երեխաներն են իմ հավերժությունը շարունակելու...


Դավ ջան, կարծեմ առաջին գրառումներից մեկում ասել եմ, որ մենք անընդհատ ենթարկվում ենք փոփոխության և այս պահին մենք այն չենք ինչ եղել ենք 5 րոպե առաջ… Դե բնականա որ, մենք առավել ևս մեր հաջորդ կյանքում այն չենք լինելու, ինչ որ այս կյանքում ենք, բայց դե դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք «մենք» չենք… Իմ կարծիքով, միջուկը միշտ նույնն է մնում…
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մեր երեխաներին ինչ ինչ բաներ փոխանցելուն և նրանց շարունակության մեջ հավերժանալուն, ապա սա նույնպես ճիշտ մոտեցում է, քանի որ մենք սերտորեն կապված ենք թե մեր նախորդների և թե մեր հաջորդների հետ…
Ես ուզում եմ ասել որ բոլոր մոտեցումներն էլ իրենց մեջ ունեն ճշմարտության մաս, բայց բոլորն էլ թերի են, քանի որ մենք միշտ մեկը մեկին հակադրում ենք, այլ ոչ թե փորձում մեկը մեկով լրացնել…

----------

E-la Via (22.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Դատարկություն (19.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Նմանատիպ հարցեր կարելի է շատ թվարկել: Օրինակ ՝ իսկ չեմ ձանձրանա դրախտում... Չէ
> 
> Դրախտում գտնվող մարդը պարզապես* չի իմանալու* թե ինչ բանա ձանձրույթը կամ անիմաստությունը ու նմանատիպ «չար» բաները, քանի որ դրախտը ինքնին չարի բացակայությունա իր բոլոր հետևանքներով: 
> Իսկ եթե դու չգիտես մի բան այն չես կարող զգալ:


Է հարցն էլ հենց դա է որ չգիտես… Իսկ քանի որ մենք գիտենք, դրա համար էլ փնտրում ենք իմաստը… Ու իմիջայլող ասեմ, որ նման «չար» բաներ իմանալուց հետո ես չէի ուզենա ընկնել մի վիճակի մեջ, երբ որ չգիտեմ ու չեմ էլ զգում ու հասկանում, թե ինչ չգիտեմ ու խի չգիտեմ ու հանգիստ գլորվեմ հավիտենության մեջ…
Մի խոսքով, ես ոչ դրախտի, ոչ էլ դժոխքի մաստը չեմ հասկանում… իսկ քանի որ չեմ հասկանում, ուրեմն նրանք ինձ համար գոյություն չունեն…

----------

My World My Space (19.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Այս թեման կամաց-կամաց սողում է դեպի հինդուիզմը , այդ պատճառով հիշեցի Վիսոտսկու երգերից մեկը « խառոշույու ռելիգիու պռիդումալի ինդուսի չտո մի ատդավ կանցի նի ումիռաեմ նա սավսեմ » : Կյանքի փորձը ոչ թէ բերում են իրենց հետ հանդերցյալ կյանքից « քանի որ այնտեղից ոչ ոք հետ չի գալիս » այլ այն փոխանցվում է Գեների միջոցով սերնդից սերունդ , դրա համար համեմատաբար նոր ստեղծված ազգերը « օրինակ մեքսիկացիները » ունեն ավելի պրիմիտիվ նիստ ու կացի և կենցաղավարման ձև ,  իսկ հին ազգերը  ընդհակառակը :


Հայազն ջան, բնականաբար գեներով շատ բանա փոխանցվում, բայց նիստուկացը ավելի շուտ պայմանավորված է ոչ թե գերերով, այլ մեծերի թողած օրինակներով…

----------


## Tig

> ՀՈՊ  մի անհամընկում։ Տիգ ջան, ըստ քո վարկածի այսօրվա մարդը համեմատած վերածննդի շրջանի մարդու հետ, պետք է որ վունդերկինդ դարձած լիներ, որը այդպես չէ։Գրազ կգամ, որ այժմեան մարդը ոչնչով չի տարբերվում  ասենք՝ Մենուաից։


Վուկ ջան, էսօրվա մարդը որ ճիշտն ասենք Ադամից էլ չի տարբերվում… Ընդհանուր առմամբ մարդը միշտ փոփոխվում է, զարգանում է, կամ դեգրադացվում… Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է վունդերկինդությանը, եթե ես ասում եմ, որ մարդը կարող է ավելի հեշտ «վերհիշել», դա չի նշանակում, որ նա պիտի վերհիշի: Գուցե այս կյանքում նա չի վաստակել տվյալ գիտելիքը վերհիշելու իրավունքը…

----------

E-la Via (23.04.2010), My World My Space (19.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> հարգելիս, Տիեզերքում անխափան գործում ա մենակ վերափոխման շարժումը` էներգիայից նյութի և հակառակը :


Հարգանքներս Հով ջան :Smile: 
Ես Էներգիան և նյութը չէի խառնի իրար :Think: 
Ճիշտա նրանք շատ սերտորեն կապակցված են միմյանց, և երևակայի մեկը առանձ մյուսի գոյություն չունի… բայց միևնույն բանը չեն… Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել, որ նյութը էներգակիր է և հենց էներգիայի ազդեցությամբ է կատարվում նյութի ձևափոխությունները…
Իսկ էներգիաից նյութ և հակառակը :Think:  կարո՞ղ ես օրինակ բերել…

----------

E-la Via (23.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), յոգի (20.04.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Հարգանքներս Հով ջան
> Ես Էներգիան և նյութը չէի խառնի իրար
> Ճիշտա նրանք շատ սերտորեն կապակցված են միմյանց, և երևակայի մեկը առանձ մյուսի գոյություն չունի… բայց միևնույն բանը չեն… Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել, որ նյութը էներգակիր է և հենց էներգիայի ազդեցությամբ է կատարվում նյութի ձևափոխությունները…
> Իսկ էներգիաից նյութ և հակառակը կարո՞ղ ես օրինակ բերել…


Իհարկե Տիգ ջան, խնդրեմ: :Hi: 
Որպես օրինակ վերցնենք արևը մասնավորապես ու գլոբալ առումով:
Արևը անընդհատ ռեկացիաների շնորհիվ վերածվում է էներգիայի և պարպվում: Հենց որ վերջանա նյութը կվերջանա էներգիան, կխախտվեն միլիարդավոր տարիներ պահպանված ուղեծրերը, մոլորակները կհեռանան, նույնը միաժամանակ կկատարվի նաև տիեզերքում այլ գալակտիկաներում, ամեն ինչ կսկսվի նորից, այլ տեղում, այլ, նոր գոյացած արեգակի /արեգակների/ շուրջ: նույն ժամանակ   "Черная дыра"  կոչվածը լինելով էներգիա, կլանում է նյութը, նյութականը:
Այնպես որ   ինչպես հայտնի երգում է ասվում "Եվ վաղն ամեն ինչ կսկսվի նորից....."



Հ.Գ. հուսով եմ պատասխանը սպառիչ էր

----------

E-la Via (23.04.2010), Tig (20.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

Տիգ,  մի  օրինակ եմ բերելու վերամարմնավորման կապակցությամբ։Չկարծես թէ ծաղր է,  բայց ՝ գուցե կհիշես առաջին մասի բանվորի արձանը,  որ քանդեցին։Հիմա,   որ ես ասեմ,  թէ կինոռոսիայի դիմացի  Անդրանիկի արձանը՝ դա ռեինկարնացված  բանվորի  արձանն է,  ուղակի այս անգամ ոչ թէ բանվոր է,  այլ զորավար,  ու ոչ թէ կանգնած է ձեռքին չագուչ,  այլ հեծել է ձիերին,  ձեռքին էլ՝  սուր։ ի՞նչպես կնայես ինձ։
ես էլ իրոք այդ տրամաբանությունը չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ։ Լավ,  պատկերացնու՞մ ես,  թէ  որքանո՞վ կմխիթարվի  մահամերձ մարդը,  եթե նրան փորձենք ասել  ՙմի վախեցիր  մահից,  դու կծնվես մի այլ տեղ  ու բոլորովին այլ մարդ կլինես,  ու ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան կարող է չունենաս  ինքդ քեզ հետ։ բացի նրանից որ երկուսդ էլ մարդ եք կոչվելու՚։
Կարծում եմ էդ հիվանդը ձեռքը կգցի մի ծան_դ_ր բանի :Smile: ։

----------

E-la Via (23.04.2010), My World My Space (20.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Tig (20.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ,  մի  օրինակ եմ բերելու վերամարմնավորման կապակցությամբ։Չկարծես թէ ծաղր է,  բայց ՝ գուցե կհիշես առաջին մասի բանվորի արձանը,  որ քանդեցին։Հիմա,   որ ես ասեմ,  թէ կինոռոսիայի դիմացի  Անդրանիկի արձանը՝ դա ռեինկարնացված  բանվորի  արձանն է,  ուղակի այս անգամ ոչ թէ բանվոր է,  այլ զորավար,  ու ոչ թէ կանգնած է ձեռքին չագուչ,  այլ հեծել է ձիերին,  ձեռքին էլ՝  սուր։ ի՞նչպես կնայես ինձ։


Ինչպես կնայե՞մ :Smile:  Վուկ ջան, շատ էլ նորմալ կնայեմ: Եթե բանվորը իր կյանքը այնպես է ապրել, որ արժանացելա հաջորդ կյանքում զորավար դառնալուն՝ ուրեմն տենց էլ պիտի լիներ :Wink: 




> ես էլ իրոք այդ տրամաբանությունը չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ։ Լավ,  պատկերացնու՞մ ես,  թէ  որքանո՞վ կմխիթարվի  մահամերձ մարդը,  եթե նրան փորձենք ասել  ՙմի վախեցիր  մահից,  դու կծնվես մի այլ տեղ  ու բոլորովին այլ մարդ կլինես,  ու ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան կարող է չունենաս  ինքդ քեզ հետ։ բացի նրանից որ երկուսդ էլ մարդ եք կոչվելու՚։
> Կարծում եմ էդ հիվանդը ձեռքը կգցի մի ծան_դ_ր բանի։


Ծանդր բանը լավն էր… :LOL: 

Նախ և առաջ վախենալ մահից պետք չի: Ոչ էլ մարդու միջից վախը հանելու համար է պետք նման բան ասել նրան: Դա նման է նրան որ վախենաս ծնվելուց… Ոչ ոք էլ չի կարող որևէ մեկին ստույգ ասել թե նա հաջորդ կյանքում ով և որտեղ կլինի… գուցե ինչ ինչ ձևերով բացահայտվի նրա նախորդ կյանքերը, բայց ոչ հաջորդները… որքան էլ որ ապագան կանխագուշակելի լինի, այն միևնույն է ստույգ կանխորոշված չի և ենթակա է փոփոխման, իր նախնական կանխորոշման ուղղուց…

Իսկ վերածնված մարդը ոչ թե ոչ մի կապ չունի իր նախկին վերամարմնավորման հետ, այլ շատ էլ ուղղակի կապ ունի, բայց քանի որ նա չի հիշում իր նախորդ կյանքում կատարած գործողությունները, դրա համար էլ մենք չենք կարողանում տեսնել այդ կապը: Դու երբևէ հանդիպե՞լ ես հիշողությունը կորցրած մարդուն… նրա մոտ նենց վիճակա, որ նա ամեն ինչ սկսումա զերոից… ու եթե նրա կողքինները «չօգնեն» նրան վերականգնել հիշողությունը, նա հենց զերոից էլ սկսում է… 
Հետո սենց մի բան էլ, նայի, հիշողությունը կորցրած մարդը չի մոռանում իր լեզուն ու նորմալ շփվումա: Այսինքն կա հիշողության կորստի տարբեր աստիճաններ և ձևեր: Ու օրինակ բարոյական նորմերը մեր մեջ նստած են նախորդ կյանքերից ու այս կյանքում շարունակում են իրենց ձևավորման ընթացքը: Չգիտեմ դու ոնց, բայց օրինակ ես ի ծնե իմացել եմ, որ սպանությունը մեղքա ու դրա մասին ինձ ոչ ոք չէր ասել… Ու նման վիճակներ մոտս շատա եղել երեխա ժամանակ, ասենք որոշակի հարցի շուրջ ես ունեցել եմ որոշակի կարծիք ու երբ այդ կարծիքս բախվելա «մեծերի աշխարհի» կարծիքներին, ես զգացել եմ, որ դա ես արդեն գիտեի… Էն ժամանակ ես դա չէի հասկանում, ես դա հիմա եմ վերլուծում ու հասկանում…

----------

E-la Via (23.04.2010), My World My Space (20.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), յոգի (20.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

Լավ սենց մի հարց։Ի՞նչ հիմք ունես քո թեզի համար, ի՞նչն է դրա երաշխավորը։ես քո ասածը ենթադրության մակարդակից բարձր չեմ կարող դասել։Հոգևոր, երկնային հավիտենության մասին ես ունեմ Աստվածաշնչի վկայությունը,  որի ամեն տողի իրավասության մեջ բազմիցս համոզվել եմ։Դու ի՞նչ  կարող ես վկայակոչել։

----------


## Tig

> Լավ սենց մի հարց։Ի՞նչ հիմք ունես քո թեզի համար, ի՞նչն է դրա երաշխավորը։ես քո ասածը ենթադրության մակարդակից բարձր չեմ կարող դասել։Հոգևոր, երկնային հավիտենության մասին ես ունեմ Աստվածաշնչի վկայությունը,  որի ամեն տողի իրավասության մեջ բազմիցս համոզվել եմ։Դու ի՞նչ  կարող ես վկայակոչել։


Վուկ ջան, երեևի թե մտածում ես, որ ես ինչոր հինդուիստական կամ բուդդիստական գիր եմ վկայակոչելու՞ :Smile: 
Չէ, ես դրանք սկի չեմ էլ կարդացել, ճիշտա որոշ թռուցիկ բաներ լսել եմ տարբեր տեղերից, բայց այն ինչը ես խորությոմբ չեմ ուսումնասիրել, չեմ էլ կարող վկայակոչել: Բայց ես հնարավորինս խորը ուսումնասիրել եմ ինքս ինձ ու ես ինքս ինձ եմ վկայակոչում… դրա համար էլ համաձայն եմ քո հետ, որ իմ ասածը թեզ է, լոկ ենթադրություն, բայց նրանց համար ով ուզում է այդպես ընդունել, իսկ իմ համար լուրջ գաղափար է տվյալ դեպքում հավիտենության վերաբերյալ: Չնայած ես էլի եմ ասում, որ երբեք չեմ բացառում իմ սխալվելու հավանականությունը… Ամեն մեկը ինքն է որոշում…

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Աստվածաշնչյան խոսքի իրավասությանը, ապա ես էլ եմ համոզվել այդ խոսքի որոշմասերի իրավասության մեջ, բայց և որոշ մասերի անիրավության մեջ, որի մասին և գրել եմ հարցեր քահանային թեմայում… Այնպես որ նման բաներից ելնելով, իմ մոտ կորել է հավատը այն բանի նկատմամաբ, որ Արարչի խոսքը ժամանակի ընքացքում չի փոփոխվել մարդու կողմից…

----------

E-la Via (23.04.2010), My World My Space (20.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), յոգի (20.04.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Եթե տենց ընդունում եք վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը, ասեմ իմ մտահոգությունները:
1. Չեմ հավատում, որ ամենակարող աստվածը միայն կարացել ա սահմանափակ քանակությամբ հոգիներ դնի շրջանառության մեջ, ու անընդհատ կապիտալ ռեմոնտ անի տարբեր մարմինների  մեջ դնելով:
2.Ասենք ինձ օրինակ ոչ մի կերպ չի հրապուրում հավերժական հոգի ունենալու պահը, եթե ես դա չեմ գիտակցելու:
3.Եթե դրախտը պարգև ա ճիշտ ապրելու համար, ապա էլի անիմաստ ա, քանի որ ըստ աստվածաշնչի դրախտում մոռացվում են բոլոր դառնություններն ու վշտերը, այսինքն ստացվում ա որ դրախտում էշ-էշ պիտի ապրեմառանց դարդ ու ցավի, ոնց որ նառկոման, կաա՜յֆ.....
4. եվ վերջում ինչ օգւոտ ինձ նրանից, որ ես վաղը մյուս օր կլինեմ ինչ որ ուրիշ մարմնում, բայց էլի դա չեմ գիտակցի

Հ.Գ. առավել ևս ինչ հաճույք, երբ կարող ա նաև ինչ-որ կենդանի դառնանք, ըստ հինդուիզմի.....

----------

Tig (20.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է Աստվածաշնչյան խոսքի իրավասությանը, ապա ես էլ եմ համոզվել այդ խոսքի որոշմասերի իրավասության մեջ, բայց և որոշ մասերի անիրավության մեջ, որի մասին և գրել եմ հարցեր քահանային թեմայում… Այնպես որ նման բաներից ելնելով, իմ մոտ կորել է հավատը այն բանի նկատմամաբ, որ Արարչի խոսքը ժամանակի ընքացքում չի փոփոխվել մարդու կողմից…


Խնդրեմ՝ քո հարցերից։


> /Եսայի 60:10-16/
> «Քու ծառադ ու աղախինդ ձեր բոլորտիք եղած ազգերէն պետք է ըլլան: Ձեզմե ետքը ձեր որդիներուն կտակեցէք զանոնք իբր ժառանգութեան ստացուածք, որպէս զի միշտ ձեր ծառաները ըլլան» /Ղեւտ. 25:44-45/
> 
> Ի՞նչ է սա:


Ցավում եմ որ հարցդ այն թեմայում եիր գրել, որ ես իրավունք չունեի պատասխանելու։Առավել ևս ցավում եմ որ չես ստացել սպառիչ պատասխան։Ինչևե չսաեմ, թէ ես էլ այս մի քանի տողով պիտի սպառեմ այս հարցը, սակայն ասեմ, որ եթե հին կտակարանը հասկանանք մարմնավոր կերպով, ապա անպատճառ ընկնելու ենք  աակուսանքների մեջ։Քո բերված տողերը, ու էլի շատ այսպիսի ողեր հին կտակարանում,  ունեն  միայն հոգևոր  խորհուրդ ու ենթտեքստ։Այստեղ  պետք է  իմաստը վրագրվի  քրիստոնյաին  և քրիստոնեության թշնմիներին ։Սա Աստծո խոստումն է հավատացյալ մարդուն, որ բոլոր նրանք որ  Աստծո խոսքի թշնամիներն են ու հալածում են  աստվածապաշտներին պիտի  ստանան  արժանի հատուցում։
 Դրա համար է ասում առաքյալը որ ՙՀին Կտակարանի վրա քող է գցված  և բացվելու է քրիստոսով՚։Ուստի ոչ ոքի խորհուրդ չի տրվում առանց նոր կտակարանի  վարժ իմացության  կարդալ Հին Ուխտը։ :Smile:

----------


## Tig

> Եթե տենց ընդունում եք վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը, ասեմ իմ մտահոգությունները:
> 1. Չեմ հավատում, որ ամենակարող աստվածը միայն կարացել ա սահմանափակ քանակությամբ հոգիներ դնի շրջանառության մեջ, ու անընդհատ կապիտալ ռեմոնտ անի տարբեր մարմինների  մեջ դնելով:
> 2.Ասենք ինձ օրինակ ոչ մի կերպ չի հրապուրում հավերժական հոգի ունենալու պահը, եթե ես դա չեմ գիտակցելու:
> 3.Եթե դրախտը պարգև ա ճիշտ ապրելու համար, ապա էլի անիմաստ ա, քանի որ ըստ աստվածաշնչի դրախտում մոռացվում են բոլոր դառնություններն ու վշտերը, այսինքն ստացվում ա որ դրախտում էշ-էշ պիտի ապրեմառանց դարդ ու ցավի, ոնց որ նառկոման, կաա՜յֆ.....
> 4. եվ վերջում ինչ օգւոտ ինձ նրանից, որ ես վաղը մյուս օր կլինեմ ինչ որ ուրիշ մարմնում, բայց էլի դա չեմ գիտակցի
> 
> Հ.Գ. առավել ևս ինչ հաճույք, երբ կարող ա նաև ինչ-որ կենդանի դառնանք, ըստ հինդուիզմի.....


Հով ջան, առաջին հարցիդ, միանշանակ պատասխան չունեմ, բայց կարծում եմ նյութը ինքնին սահմանափակ քանակություն ունի, չնայած եթե անսահմանափակ էլ լինի, միևնույնա մեր պատկերացման համար այն խորդ կլինի ու չի տեղավորվի…

Երրորդ հարցիդ վերաբերյալ դե արդեն պարզա որ միանշանակ համամիտ եմ:

Իսկ երկրորդ ու չորորդ հարցերդ նույնն են ու ասեմ որ օտար մարմին ասածդ էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի: բոլոր մարմիններն էլ քոնն են: Հենց ստեղա էլի հարցը, որ մենք մեզ նույնացնում ենք մեր մարմնի հետ, իսկ մեր մարմինը լոկ մեր հոգու, այսինքն մեր՝ «հագուստնա»: Հիմա որ դու գնում խանութից նոր հագուստ ես առնում ու հագնում ես, դա քո համար օտարի հագուստա՞…
Իսկ այ գիտակցելը այլ հարցա… Ստեղ նորից ասեմ, ազատ ընտրության օրենքի գործունեության ապահովվման խնդրինա լուծվում… Համ էլ օգուտդ էնա, որ դու զարգացում ես ապրում, չնայած որոշնեն էլ զարգացման փոխարեն դեգրադացիաի են ենթարկվում…

----------

E-la Via (23.04.2010), յոգի (20.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Խնդրեմ՝ քո հարցերից։Ցավում եմ որ հարցդ այն թեմայում եիր գրել, որ ես իրավունք չունեի պատասխանելու։Առավել ևս ցավում եմ որ չես ստացել սպառիչ պատասխան։Ինչևե չսաեմ, թէ ես էլ այս մի քանի տողով պիտի սպառեմ այս հարցը, սակայն ասեմ, որ եթե հին կտակարանը հասկանանք մարմնավոր կերպով, ապա անպատճառ ընկնելու ենք  աակուսանքների մեջ։Քո բերված տողերը, ու էլի շատ այսպիսի ողեր հին կտակարանում,  ունեն  միայն հոգևոր  խորհուրդ ու ենթտեքստ։Այստեղ  պետք է  իմաստը վրագրվի  քրիստոնյաին  և քրիստոնեության թշնմիներին ։Սա Աստծո խոստումն է հավատացյալ մարդուն, որ բոլոր նրանք որ  Աստծո խոսքի թշնամիներն են ու հալածում են  աստվածապաշտներին պիտի  ստանան  արժանի հատուցում։
>  Դրա համար է ասում առաքյալը որ ՙՀին Կտակարանի վրա քող է գցված  և բացվելու է քրիստոսով՚։Ուստի ոչ ոքի խորհուրդ չի տրվում առանց նոր կտակարանի  վարժ իմացության  կարդալ Հին Ուխտը։


Չնայած հարցը այլ թեմայինա վերաբերվում, բայց ասեմ…
Նախ այն ազգը, որին Աստված ուղղում էր այդ խոսքերը, սկի քրիստոնյա էլ չեն, չեն եղել ու չեն էլ լինի… Ավելին ասեմ, նրանք քրիստոսի թիվ մեկ թշնամին են եղել և են… Ուրեմն քո ենթադրությունը, որ դա վերաբերվումա քրիստոնյաների թշնամիներին լոկ հորինվածքա, ու ես ոչ մի լուրջ պատճառ չեմ տեսնում այդ խոսքերը նման ձևով հիմնավորելու և բացատրելու համար…
Եվ եթե դա նույնիսկ այդպեսա, ինչու՞ ենք մենք այն ընդունում որպես քրիստոնեության հիմք, որպես քրիստոսի խոսքին նախորդող խոսք, արպես Արարչի խոսք: Չե՞նք կարող սահմանափակվել միայն Նոր կտակարանով, չնայած այնտեղ էլ դեռ շատ վիճելի հարցեր կան…

----------

յոգի (20.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

> 3.Եթե դրախտը պարգև ա ճիշտ ապրելու համար, ապա էլի անիմաստ ա, քանի որ ըստ աստվածաշնչի դրախտում մոռացվում են բոլոր դառնություններն ու վշտերը, այսինքն ստացվում ա որ դրախտում էշ-էշ պիտի ապրեմ առանց դարդ ու ցավի, ոնց որ նառկոման, կաա՜յֆ.....
> .


 My World My Space Ջան, նույն այս ՝երկրավոր կյանքում հաստատ ունեցել ես երջանկության այնպիսի րոպեներ, որ իրոք մոռացել ես քո ասած դարդ ու ցավերը։ Ստեղ ՙմոռանալ՚ ասվածը իհարկե չի նշանակում դառնալ այլ էություն ու անձ։Այսինքն այդ ՙդարդ ու ցավը՚ էլ քեզ չեն  անհանգստացնում։
Կամ չեմ հասկանում, ի՞նչ մի վատ բան կա առանց դարդ ու ցավի ապրելու մեջ։Որի իրավունքը իհարկե  ոչ բոլորին է տրվելու։

----------

E-la Via (23.04.2010), յոգի (20.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Չնայած հարցը այլ թեմայինա վերաբերվում, բայց ասեմ…
> Նախ այն ազգը, որին Աստված ուղղում էր այդ խոսքերը, սկի քրիստոնյա էլ չեն, չեն եղել ու չեն էլ լինի… Ավելին ասեմ, նրանք քրիստոսի թիվ մեկ թշնամին են եղել և են… Ուրեմն քո ենթադրությունը, որ դա վերաբերվումա քրիստոնյաների թշնամիներին լոկ հորինվածքա, ու ես ոչ մի լուրջ պատճառ չեմ տեսնում այդ խոսքերը նման ձևով հիմնավորելու և բացատրելու համար…
> Եվ եթե դա նույնիսկ այդպեսա, ինչու՞ ենք մենք այն ընդունում որպես քրիստոնեության հիմք, որպես քրիստոսի խոսքին նախորդող խոսք,


Որովհետև Քրիստոս ասաց ՙես ու Հայրս մեկ ենք՚։Այսինքն  Հին կտակարանի  ասվծ Աստվածը նույնն է Քրիստոսի հետ։
Հրեա ազգի վերաբերյալ ՝թշնամի են թէ չէ Քրիստոսին, դա Աստված կդատի,  բայց  գրվածքը հենց նրա համար է, որ  տեսնենք ՝երբ այդ ժողովուրդը  Աստծո հետ էր ՝ հասնում էր  հաղթանակի, իսկ երբ թշնամանում ու հեռանում էր  Տիրոջից՝ զրկանքներ էր կրում։ Կարծում եմ դժվար չէ նույն օրինակը բերել անհատի վարա ՝ երբ Աստծո հետ ենք մենք հաղթող ենք։

----------


## Tig

> Որովհետև Քրիստոս ասաց ՙես ու Հայրս մեկ ենք՚։Այսինքն  Հին կտակարանի  ասվծ Աստվածը նույնն է Քրիստոսի հետ։
> Հրեա ազգի վերաբերյալ ՝թշնամի են թէ չէ Քրիստոսին, դա Աստված կդատի,  բայց  գրվածքը հենց նրա համար է, որ  տեսնենք ՝երբ այդ ժողովուրդը  Աստծո հետ էր ՝ հասնում էր  հաղթանակի, իսկ երբ թշնամանում ու հեռանում էր  Տիրոջից՝ զրկանքներ էր կրում։ Կարծում եմ դժվար չէ նույն օրինակը բերել անհատի վարա ՝ երբ Աստծո հետ ենք մենք հաղթող ենք։


Իրոք, որ մոլի «քրիստոնյաի» հետ անիմաստա որևէ բան քննարկել, ես ինչ եմ ասում դու ինչ…

----------


## Vook

> Իրոք, որ մոլի «քրիստոնյաի» հետ անիմաստա որևէ բան քննարկել, ես ինչ եմ ասում դու ինչ…


Էդ պիտակներդ քեզ պահիր ։Պատասխանել եմ շատ տեղին ։Հասկանալ չհասկանալը քո  գործն ա։

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Եթե տենց ընդունում եք վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը, ասեմ իմ մտահոգությունները:
> *1. Չեմ հավատում, որ ամենակարող աստվածը միայն կարացել ա սահմանափակ քանակությամբ հոգիներ դնի շրջանառության մեջ, ու անընդհատ կապիտալ ռեմոնտ անի տարբեր մարմինների  մեջ դնելով*:
> 2.Ասենք ինձ օրինակ ոչ մի կերպ չի հրապուրում հավերժական հոգի ունենալու պահը, եթե ես դա չեմ գիտակցելու:
> 3.Եթե դրախտը պարգև ա ճիշտ ապրելու համար, ապա էլի անիմաստ ա, քանի որ ըստ աստվածաշնչի դրախտում մոռացվում են բոլոր դառնություններն ու վշտերը, այսինքն ստացվում ա որ դրախտում էշ-էշ պիտի ապրեմառանց դարդ ու ցավի, ոնց որ նառկոման, կաա՜յֆ.....
> 4. եվ վերջում ինչ օգւոտ ինձ նրանից, որ ես վաղը մյուս օր կլինեմ ինչ որ ուրիշ մարմնում, բայց էլի դա չեմ գիտակցի
> 
> Հ.Գ. առավել ևս ինչ հաճույք, երբ կարող ա նաև ինչ-որ կենդանի դառնանք, ըստ հինդուիզմի.....


 Վորլդ ջան չգիտեմ վերամարմնավորումը ինչքանով ա խելքին մոտ բան, բայց պատմեմ մի բայց   :LOL: 
Փոքր ժամանակվանից անընդհատ նույն երազն եմ տեսնում, մինչև հիմա էլ տեսնում եմ :Fool:  //ասենք տարին մի երկու անգամ  :Jpit:  ուրեմն պատմեմ երազը.
Կիսամութ սենյակ, ավելի շուտ ննջարան, հին ոճով կահավորած, սենյակի մեջտեղում անկողին , անկողնում գլխավերևում կախված է փայտից մեծ խաչ  : Անկողնում պառկած ա ոչ ծեր, ոչ երիտասարդ մի տղա՝ հիվանդ վիճակում//ավելի շուտ մահամերձ, անկողնում վրա նստած են մի ծեր կին ու ծեր տղամարդ//հանդերձանքը լիովին տարբերվում ա մեր առօրյա կյանքինից//, հավանաբար տղայի ծնողները՝ տղայի ձեռքը բռնած արտասվում են: Ու տղան մահանում ա: Ամեն անգամ հենց մահանում ա,  զարթնում եմ ու լրիվ համոզված , որ այդ տղան ես եմ: Հիմա սա ի՞նչ ա, տպավորված կադր անցած կյանքի՞ց, թե ուղղակի պարբերաբար կրկնվող սովորական երազ: 
Իմ կարծիքով անցած կյանքից ամեն ինչ էլ փոխանցվում են՝ ուղղակի կոդավորված, եթե ինչ որ կոդ բացում ենք կարողանում ենք կարդալ, ավելի շուտ մեր ուղեղը թույլ չի տալիս որ բացենք:


Ես այսպես եմ պատկերացնում: Մեր ամեն ապրած կյանք, այսպես ասեմ ամեն վերամարմնավորում էտապ ա իրենից ներկայացնում, հոգու կատարելագործման համար:Անկապ չենք ծնվում էլի, ծրագիր ա, հոգին մեր մարմինը խաղացնելով կատարելագործվում ա կամ  ընդհակառակը ավելի ներքև ա ընկնում ու հաջորդ կյանքում ավելի վատ պայմաններում ա ծնվում ու ավելի ներքևից ա սկսում կատարելագործվել: Հոգին հասնելով բաղձալի   :Jpit:   վիճակի ընկնում ա մի այլ վիճակ, որտեղ հանգիստ իր անվերջությունն  ա վայելում:  :Zagar: 

Քրիստոնյա լինելով հանդերձ ինչեր եմ գրում:  :Sad:

----------

E-la Via (23.04.2010), My World My Space (20.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Tig (20.04.2010), յոգի (20.04.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> Ես այսպես եմ պատկերացնում: Մեր ամեն ապրած կյանք, այսպես ասեմ ամեն վերամարմնավորում էտապ ա իրենից ներկայացնում, հոգու կատարելագործման համար:Անկապ չենք ծնվում էլի, ծրագիր ա, հոգին մեր մարմինը խաղացնելով կատարելագործվում ա կամ  ընդհակառակը ավելի ներքև ա ընկնում ու հաջորդ կյանքում ավելի վատ պայմաններում ա ծնվում ու ավելի ներքևից ա սկսում կատարելագործվել: Հոգին հասնելով բաղձալի    վիճակի ընկնում ա մի այլ վիճակ, որտեղ հանգիստ իր անվերջությունն  ա վայելում: 
> 
> Քրիստոնյա լինելով հանդերձ ինչեր եմ գրում:


Ես էլ ասում եմ էտ « NINTENDO » խաղը որտեղից են հնարել

----------


## յոգի

> Եթե տենց ընդունում եք վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը, ասեմ իմ մտահոգությունները:
> 1. Չեմ հավատում, որ ամենակարող աստվածը միայն կարացել ա սահմանափակ քանակությամբ հոգիներ դնի շրջանառության մեջ, ու անընդհատ կապիտալ ռեմոնտ անի տարբեր մարմինների  մեջ դնելով:
> 2.Ասենք ինձ օրինակ ոչ մի կերպ չի հրապուրում հավերժական հոգի ունենալու պահը, եթե ես դա չեմ գիտակցելու:
> 3.Եթե դրախտը պարգև ա ճիշտ ապրելու համար, ապա էլի անիմաստ ա, քանի որ ըստ աստվածաշնչի դրախտում մոռացվում են բոլոր դառնություններն ու վշտերը, այսինքն ստացվում ա որ դրախտում էշ-էշ պիտի ապրեմառանց դարդ ու ցավի, ոնց որ նառկոման, կաա՜յֆ.....
> 4. եվ վերջում ինչ օգւոտ ինձ նրանից, որ ես վաղը մյուս օր կլինեմ ինչ որ ուրիշ մարմնում, բայց էլի դա չեմ գիտակցի
> 
> Հ.Գ. առավել ևս ինչ հաճույք, երբ կարող ա նաև ինչ-որ կենդանի դառնանք, ըստ հինդուիզմի.....


Հինդուիզմը հիմնված է Վեդաների վրա, և ինչ՞ զարմանալու բան կա դրա մեջ, շատ մարդիկ իրենց մարդկային մարմնում արդեն կենդանական հատկություններ են ցուցաբերում, ինչ՞ է քեզ թվում ինչ՞ մարմին է ստանալու նման անձը... մարդավարի ապրողը մարդու մարմին կստանա, կենդանավարին կենդանու, աստվածային ապրելակերպով ապրողը աստվածային...
1.Աստված շրջանառության մեջ չի դնում կամ դրել, դա հոգու ցանկությունն է և ընտրությունը և ըստ իրենց ցանակությամբ էլ ընտրում են իրենց ապագա մարմինները, գիտակցված թե անգիտակցված... 
2.Հոգին ու դու նույնն էս, ոչ թե քո ««հոգին»», այդ դու էս հավերժ և դա միշտ մարդ գիտակցում է, որովհետև Հոգին դա հենց գիտակցությունն է, որը հավերժ է...
3.Դրախտը պարգև չէ, դրախտ գնում են մարդիկ, որոնք կատարել են բարենպաստ գործողություններ և երբ վերջանում է այդ պաշարը, նորից վերադառնում են երկիր... Դրախտը նույնպես ժամանակավոր է...

----------

E-la Via (23.04.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Հինդուիզմը հիմնված է Վեդաների վրա, և ինչ՞ զարմանալու բան կա դրա մեջ, շատ մարդիկ իրենց մարդկային մարմնում արդեն կենդանական հատկություններ են ցուցաբերում, ինչ՞ է քեզ թվում ինչ՞ մարմին է ստանալու նման անձը... մարդավարի ապրողը մարդու մարմին կստանա, կենդանավարին կենդանու, աստվածային ապրելակերպով ապրողը աստվածային...


Ճիշտ ա ես Վեդաներին շատ թեթև են շանոթ, բայց քո գրածների վրա մի քանի ճշգրտում անեմ



> 1.Աստված շրջանառության մեջ չի դնում կամ դրել, դա հոգու ցանկությունն է և ընտրությունը և ըստ իրենց ցանակությամբ էլ ընտրում են իրենց ապագա մարմինները, գիտակցված թե անգիտակցված...


իսկ ով ա շրջանառության մեջ դրել էդ դեպքում, գոնե միայն էդ քո ասած ընտրության առարկաները: դուրս ա գալիս ի ասածը, բայց ավելի պատկերավոր: Ըստ այդմ աստված ստեղծել ա մարդկանց /հոգիները/ տվել ա հնարավորություն ընտրելու հաջորդ կերպը, այսինքն սըտացվում է դրել ա որոշակի շրջանառության մեջ, որոշակի ընտրության հնարավորությամբ: Հը՞, ի՞նչ ասի՞ր.... :Xeloq: 




> 2.Հոգին ու դու նույնն էս, ոչ թե քո ««հոգին»», այդ դու էս հավերժ և դա միշտ մարդ գիտակցում է, որովհետև Հոգին դա հենց գիտակցությունն է, որը հավերժ է...


հավերժությունը մաս-մաս չի լինում, եթե հավերժ եմ, ապա պիտի հավերժ լինեմ ամբողջովին, եթե ոչ ապա ես վերափոխվել եմ ուրիշ մի բանի:  Ըստ քեզ  ես կարամ լինեմ հավերժ մարդ, շուն, ձի , կով կամ ճիճու, էդ ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում:




> 3.Դրախտը պարգև չէ, դրախտ գնում են մարդիկ, որոնք կատարել են բարենպաստ գործողություններ և երբ վերջանում է այդ պաշարը, նորից վերադառնում են երկիր... Դրախտը նույնպես ժամանակավոր է...


փաստորեն էտ անտերն էլ ա հա՞ փողով..... :Cool:  նույն ձևով մեր ժամանակներում հայերը գնում են Անթալիա, երբ որ փողը պրծնում ա հետ են գալիս:  :LOL:

----------

E-la Via (23.04.2010), Hayazn (20.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Tig (21.04.2010), յոգի (20.04.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Ճիշտ ա ես Վեդաներին շատ թեթև են շանոթ, բայց քո գրածների վրա մի քանի ճշգրտում անեմ
> իսկ ով ա շրջանառության մեջ դրել էդ դեպքում, գոնե միայն էդ քո ասած ընտրության առարկաները: դուրս ա գալիս ի ասածը, բայց ավելի պատկերավոր: Ըստ այդմ աստված ստեղծել ա մարդկանց /հոգիները/ տվել ա հնարավորություն ընտրելու հաջորդ կերպը, այսինքն սըտացվում է դրել ա որոշակի շրջանառության մեջ, որոշակի ընտրության հնարավորությամբ: Հը՞, ի՞նչ ասի՞ր....
> 
> հավերժությունը մաս-մաս չի լինում, եթե հավերժ եմ, ապա պիտի հավերժ լինեմ ամբողջովին, եթե ոչ ապա ես վերափոխվել եմ ուրիշ մի բանի:  Ըստ քեզ  ես կարամ լինեմ հավերժ մարդ, շուն, ձի , կով կամ ճիճու, էդ ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում:
> 
> փաստորեն էտ անտերն էլ ա հա՞ փողով..... նույն ձևով մեր ժամանակներում հայերը գնում են Անթալիա, երբ որ փողը պրծնում ա հետ են գալիս:


Իրականում այո, ամեն ինչի պատճառը և սկիզբը հանդիսանում է Աստված, Նա է ստեղծել ամեն ինչ և ամեն ինչ Շրջանառություն է այս նյութական աշխարհում, ինչպես Ժամանակը, տարվա եղանակները, վերածնունդը, դարաշրջանները, բնությունը և ծննդի և մահվան շրջապտույտը...  Ի սկաբանե, երբ արարվում է տիեզերքը ապա ապրող էակներին ««հոգիներին»» ընտրության հնարավորություն է տրվում ընտրել Հոգևոր իրական Հավերժ Աշխարհ կամ նյութական ժամանակավոր և միշտ շրջապտույտի մեջ գտնվող աշխարհ, ներառյալ ««Դրախտը»» և ««Դժոխքը»»...
Ովքեր որ գտնվում են նյութական աշխարհում իրենք են ընտրել, ըստ իրենց ««Ազատ Կամքի»» նպատակը՞, Իշխել Նյութական աշխարհի վրա և զգալ որպես ««Աստվածներ»»  Ինչի՞...
Նյութական աշխարհը արդեն սարքված է այդ կերպ, որտեղ ամեն ինչ շրջանառության մեջ է գտնվում, եթե նայենք մեր շուրջը ապա կհամոզվենք, տարվա եղանակները միշտ կրկնվում են, ամեն ինչ սկսում, վերջանում և նորից սկսվում... Մարդն է ընտրում մտնել Արարիչի կողմից ստեղծած շրջապտույտի մեջ...

Այո հավերժությունը մաս-մաս չի լինում, հավերժությունը դա հավերժություն է, ինչպես նաև մենք էլ էնք հավերժ, բայց պարփակված ենք նյութական ժամանակավոր մարմնով, որը մեզ է տրված մի կարճ ժամանակ... Այդ դու չես վերփոխվում մի ուրիշ բանի, Դու միշտ մնում ես դու, Ես-ը դա մարդու ինքնությունն է, հոգի կոչվածը դա նույն Ես-ն է, մարմնի տերը, ոչ թէ մարմինն է այդ Ես-ը, պարզապես այս նյութական աշխարհում մարդ ստիպված է լքել մի մարմինը և ընդունել մի ուրիշը, բայց Ես-ը մնում է նույնը, պարզապես մարդ չի հիշում անցածը...

Այո կարելի է ասել, որ ««փողով»» է, շատ ճիշտ էս ««նույն ձևով մեր ժամանակներում հայերը գնում են Անթալիա, երբ որ փողը պրծնում ա հետ են գալիս»»
Ըստ վեդաների ««դրախտը և դժոխքը»» գտնվում է նյութական տիեզերքում, այսինքը գոյություն ունի երեք մոլորակնային համակարգեր, դրանք են՛ Ներքին, այսինքը դժոխային, միջին-Երկիր և Բարձրակարգ-դրախտային, (Բհու, Բուվահ և Սվարգա):  ««դրախտ և դժոխք»»   կոչված մոլորակներում մարդիկ ստանում եմ իրենց կատարած լավ կամ վատ գործողությունների արդյունքը և երբ վերջանում է ««սրոկը»» ապա նորից հայտնվում են Երկիր մոլորակ, որովհետև միյայն Երկիր մոլորակի վրա է հնարավոր ««Ցանել»» և հնձել ««ցանածը»» և ըստ ««ցանածի և հնձածի»» մարդ ստանում է իր ««տոմսը»»...
Հավերժության իմաստը դա է, որ մարդ պետք է դուրս գա բոլոր տեսակի շրժանառութթյուններից,   ««դրախտից և դժոխքից»» և վերադառնա Իր Իրական Հավերժ Հոգևոր Աշխարհ, որտեղ փողով չեն գնում այլ Ինքնաճանաչմամբ և Ինքնաիրականացմամբ...

----------

E-la Via (23.04.2010), Tig (21.04.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Որովհետև Քրիստոս ասաց ՙես ու Հայրս մեկ ենք՚։Այսինքն  Հին կտակարանի  ասվծ Աստվածը նույնն է Քրիստոսի հետ։
> Հրեա ազգի վերաբերյալ ՝թշնամի են թէ չէ Քրիստոսին, դա Աստված կդատի,  բայց  գրվածքը հենց նրա համար է, որ  տեսնենք ՝երբ այդ ժողովուրդը  Աստծո հետ էր ՝ հասնում էր  հաղթանակի, իսկ երբ թշնամանում ու հեռանում էր  Տիրոջից՝ զրկանքներ էր կրում։ Կարծում եմ դժվար չէ նույն օրինակը բերել անհատի վարա ՝ երբ Աստծո հետ ենք մենք հաղթող ենք։


Վուկ  ջան համամիտ եմ, որ «« Քրիստոս ասաց ՙես ու Հայրս մեկ ենք՚»», նույնը մենք կարող ենք ասել, որ մենք նույնպես մեկ ենք մեր Հոր հետ, այսինքը Աստծո, որովհետև մենք նույնպես Նրա մասնիկներն եքն, բայց դա նույն ««Մեկը»» չե, Քրիստոսը ու Աստված նույն անձը չեն, այլ Քրիստոսը Աստծո Ուժով օժտված Անձնավորություն է...
Մի քիչ նայի Կտակարաններից դուրս, միգուցե մի ուրիշ ճշմարտություն գտնես Քրիստոսի մասին...
Իսկ այս կապակցությամբ «« ՝երբ այդ ժողովուրդը  Աստծո հետ էր ՝ հասնում էր  հաղթանակի, իսկ երբ թշնամանում ու հեռանում էր  Տիրոջից՝ զրկանքներ էր կրում։»»
կասեմ, որ մինչ Քրիստոսի գալը, տեղի ««մարգարեները»» ««թշնամուն»» անխնա կոտորում էին, իչպես նաև ծերերին, կանանց, երեխեքին, նաև կենդանիներին, թուրքերից բեթար և հետևում էին Հին կտակարանին, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի Քրիստոսի հետ... ««Տերը»»՞  Տերը ոչ մի թշնամի չունի, այ այդ ազգը բոլորին թշնամի է համարում և ««տիրոջ»» անունից կոտորում...
նայի այս ֆիլմերը նրանց մասին է,
http://www.vedamedia.ru/hudozhestven...-david-chast-1
http://www.vedamedia.ru/hudozhestven...-david-chast-2

----------

E-la Via (23.04.2010), My World My Space (20.04.2010), Tig (21.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Վուկ  ջան համամիտ եմ, որ «« Քրիստոս ասաց ՙես ու Հայրս մեկ ենք՚»», նույնը մենք կարող ենք ասել, որ մենք նույնպես մեկ ենք մեր Հոր հետ, այսինքը Աստծո, որովհետև մենք նույնպես Նրա մասնիկներն եքն, բայց դա նույն ««Մեկը»» չե, Քրիստոսը ու Աստված նույն անձը չեն, այլ Քրիստոսը Աստծո Ուժով օժտված Անձնավորություն է...
> Մի քիչ նայի Կտակարաններից դուրս, միգուցե մի ուրիշ ճշմարտություն գտնես Քրիստոսի մասին...
> Իսկ այս կապակցությամբ «« ՝երբ այդ ժողովուրդը  Աստծո հետ էր ՝ հասնում էր  հաղթանակի, իսկ երբ թշնամանում ու հեռանում էր  Տիրոջից՝ զրկանքներ էր կրում։»»
> կասեմ, որ մինչ Քրիստոսի գալը, տեղի ««մարգարեները»» ««թշնամուն»» անխնա կոտորում էին, իչպես նաև ծերերին, կանանց, երեխեքին, նաև կենդանիներին, թուրքերից բեթար և հետևում էին Հին կտակարանին, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի Քրիստոսի հետ... ««Տերը»»՞  Տերը ոչ մի թշնամի չունի, այ այդ ազգը բոլորին թշնամի է համարում և ««տիրոջ»» անունից կոտորում...


Յոգի ջան, Աստված նաև Սոդոմն ու Գոմորն է մոխրացրել ու դեռ  լինելու են շատ քաղաքներ, որոնց վիճակը ավելի վատ է լինելու սոդոմից, եթե պղձության մեջ մնան։Չգիտեմ որքանով ես ծանոթ  Աստվածաշնչին որ  ուղղություններ ու մեկնություններ ես փորձում անել, բայց եթե Մովսեսի  ու Փարավոնի մասին գիտես, ապա այնտեղ Աստված պատժում է նաև եգիպտացիներին իհարկե մի հարյուր անգամ զգուշացումից հետո։Ի՞նչ ես ասում սխալ արե՞ց Աստված թէ՞ ճիշտ ։Ինչ խորհուրդ տանք Աստծուն, ոնց վարվի որ   ՙսխալ ՚դուրս չգա։Որ մարդկանց սրտով լինի։

----------


## My World My Space

Ժող. չե՞ք զգում, որ թեմայից լա՜վ շեղվել եք..... դրա համար  բացված թեմաներ շատ կա, հելեք 
 ընդեղ քննարկեք

----------

E-la Via (23.04.2010), Hayazn (21.04.2010), Tig (21.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Իրականում այո, ամեն ինչի պատճառը և սկիզբը հանդիսանում է Աստված, Նա է ստեղծել ամեն ինչ և ամեն ինչ Շրջանառություն է այս նյութական աշխարհում, ինչպես Ժամանակը, տարվա եղանակները, վերածնունդը, դարաշրջանները, բնությունը և ծննդի և մահվան շրջապտույտը...  Ի սկաբանե, երբ արարվում է տիեզերքը ապա ապրող էակներին ««հոգիներին»» ընտրության հնարավորություն է տրվում ընտրել Հոգևոր իրական Հավերժ Աշխարհ կամ նյութական ժամանակավոր և միշտ շրջապտույտի մեջ գտնվող աշխարհ, ներառյալ ««Դրախտը»» և ««Դժոխքը»»...
> Ովքեր որ գտնվում են նյութական աշխարհում իրենք են ընտրել, ըստ իրենց ««Ազատ Կամքի»» նպատակը՞, Իշխել Նյութական աշխարհի վրա և զգալ որպես ««Աստվածներ»»  Ինչի՞...
> Նյութական աշխարհը արդեն սարքված է այդ կերպ, որտեղ ամեն ինչ շրջանառության մեջ է գտնվում, եթե նայենք մեր շուրջը ապա կհամոզվենք, տարվա եղանակները միշտ կրկնվում են, ամեն ինչ սկսում, վերջանում և նորից սկսվում... Մարդն է ընտրում մտնել Արարիչի կողմից ստեղծած շրջապտույտի մեջ...
> 
> Այո հավերժությունը մաս-մաս չի լինում, հավերժությունը դա հավերժություն է, ինչպես նաև մենք էլ էնք հավերժ, բայց պարփակված ենք նյութական ժամանակավոր մարմնով, որը մեզ է տրված մի կարճ ժամանակ... Այդ դու չես վերփոխվում մի ուրիշ բանի, Դու միշտ մնում ես դու, Ես-ը դա մարդու ինքնությունն է, հոգի կոչվածը դա նույն Ես-ն է, մարմնի տերը, ոչ թէ մարմինն է այդ Ես-ը, պարզապես այս նյութական աշխարհում մարդ ստիպված է լքել մի մարմինը և ընդունել մի ուրիշը, բայց Ես-ը մնում է նույնը, պարզապես մարդ չի հիշում անցածը...
> 
> Այո կարելի է ասել, որ ««փողով»» է, շատ ճիշտ էս ««նույն ձևով մեր ժամանակներում հայերը գնում են Անթալիա, երբ որ փողը պրծնում ա հետ են գալիս»»
> Ըստ վեդաների ««դրախտը և դժոխքը»» գտնվում է նյութական տիեզերքում, այսինքը գոյություն ունի երեք մոլորակնային համակարգեր, դրանք են՛ Ներքին, այսինքը դժոխային, միջին-Երկիր և Բարձրակարգ-դրախտային, (Բհու, Բուվահ և Սվարգա):  ««դրախտ և դժոխք»»   կոչված մոլորակներում մարդիկ ստանում եմ իրենց կատարած լավ կամ վատ գործողությունների արդյունքը և երբ վերջանում է ««սրոկը»» ապա նորից հայտնվում են Երկիր մոլորակ, որովհետև միյայն Երկիր մոլորակի վրա է հնարավոր ««Ցանել»» և հնձել ««ցանածը»» և ըստ ««ցանածի և հնձածի»» մարդ ստանում է իր ««տոմսը»»...
> Հավերժության իմաստը դա է, որ մարդ պետք է դուրս գա բոլոր տեսակի շրժանառութթյուններից,   ««դրախտից և դժոխքից»» և վերադառնա Իր Իրական Հավերժ Հոգևոր Աշխարհ, որտեղ փողով չեն գնում այլ Ինքնաճանաչմամբ և Ինքնաիրականացմամբ...


Արամ ջան, փորձեմ իմի բերել… :Think: 

Փաստորեն ճիշտ էի ասում Դատարկությանը, որ *բոլոր տեսակետներն էլ ճիշտ են, ուղղակի պիտի դրանք ոչ թե հակադրել մեկը մյուսին, այլ նենց համադրել, որ մեկը մյուսին լրացնեն…*

… Փաստորեն, մենք գալիս ենք «Իրական Հավերժ Հոգևոր Աշխարհից» ըստ մեր ցանկության: Հետո ընկնում ենք շրջանառության մեջ, ապրելով որոշակի կյանքեր միջին, դժոխային և դրախտային մոլորակներում… Ու վերջում, եթե հասնում ենք ինքնաճանաչման, ինքնաիրականացման և բավարարում ենք մեր բոլոր ցանկությունները, վերադառնում ենք «Իրական Հավերժ Հոգևոր Աշխարհ» ու … հետո՞… Հետո նորից է մեր մեջ ցանկություն «առաջանում» շրջապտույտի մեջ մտնել ու… վերադառնո՞ւմ ենք… Ու ի՞նչ, սա՞ է հավիտենությունը… :Think:

----------

E-la Via (23.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Դատարկություն (25.04.2010), յոգի (22.04.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Արամ ջան, փորձեմ իմի բերել…
> 
> … Փաստորեն, մենք գալիս ենք «Իրական Հավերժ Հոգևոր Աշխարհից» ըստ մեր ցանկության: Հետո ընկնում ենք շրջանառության մեջ, ապրելով որոշակի կյանքեր միջին, դժոխային և դրախտային մոլորակներում… Ու վերջում, եթե հասնում ենք ինքնաճանաչման, ինքնաիրականացման և բավարարում ենք մեր բոլոր ցանկությունները, վերադառնում ենք «Իրական Հավերժ Հոգևոր Աշխարհ» ու … հետո՞… Հետո նորից է մեր մեջ ցանկություն «առաջանում» շրջապտույտի մեջ մտնել ու… վերադառնո՞ւմ ենք… Ու ի՞նչ, սա՞ է հավիտենությունը…


Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա՜, մի միտք հղացա. :Shout: 
Ուրեմն էսպես. Հավիտենությունը ինչ որ մատերիայի մշատականությունն է: :Xeloq: 
Ուստի.
Ձեր նկարագրածները ոչ թե հավիտենությունն է այլ անվերջ շրջապտույտը, քանի որ շրջապտույտի ընթացքում տեղի են ոեւնենում ձևի, բովանդակության և մատերիայի փոփոխություններ: Իսկ Հավիտենությունը իդելաում իրենից ներկայացնում է անընդհատ վիճակ` նույն մատերիայի, ձևի, բավանդակության...... :Think:

----------


## Tig

> ........... Իսկ Հավիտենությունը իդելաում իրենից ներկայացնում է անընդհատ վիճակ` նույն մատերիայի, ձևի, բովանդակության......


Էդ դեպքում, ես դրան հավիտենություն չէի անվանի, այլ *դադար*… Քանի որ քո ասած *իդեալում* ոչինչ չի փոփոխվում… :Think:

----------

My World My Space (05.05.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Էդ դեպքում, ես դրան հավիտենություն չէի անվանի, այլ *դադար*… Քանի որ քո ասած *իդեալում* ոչինչ չի փոփոխվում…


Դադարը ժամանակավոր բնույթ ա կրում, ու ենթադրում ա նույն տեղից շարունակություն:
իսկ էս դեպքում հավիտենությունը դադար չի նա մի ձևի մեջ անվերջ շարունակականություն ա:

----------


## Tig

> .......... մի ձևի մեջ անվերջ շարունակականություն ա:


 :Think: 
բայց…

չհամոզեցիր :Smile:  իմ պատկերացմամբ շարունակություն ունեցող երևույթը չի կարող անվերջ մի ձևի մեջ գտնվել ու փոփոխություն չկրել… այլապես այդ շարունակությունը անիմաստ կլինի…

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.04.2010), E-la Via (23.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Շինարար (22.04.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> բայց…
> 
> չհամոզեցիր իմ պատկերացմամբ շարունակություն ունեցող երևույթը չի կարող անվերջ մի ձևի մեջ գտնվել ու փոփոխություն չկրել… այլապես այդ շարունակությունը անիմաստ կլինի…


Հիմա դու քո կյանքն ես ապրում ու դա իրա բոլոր մանր մունր փոփոխություններով հանդերձ մի շարունակականություն ա, դա նման ա էն գետին, որի մեջ երկու անգամ չես կարա մտնես......

----------

E-la Via (23.04.2010), Tig (23.04.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Արամ ջան, փորձեմ իմի բերել…
> 
> Փաստորեն ճիշտ էի ասում Դատարկությանը, որ *բոլոր տեսակետներն էլ ճիշտ են, ուղղակի պիտի դրանք ոչ թե հակադրել մեկը մյուսին, այլ նենց համադրել, որ մեկը մյուսին լրացնեն…*
> 
> … Փաստորեն, մենք գալիս ենք «Իրական Հավերժ Հոգևոր Աշխարհից» ըստ մեր ցանկության: Հետո ընկնում ենք շրջանառության մեջ, ապրելով որոշակի կյանքեր միջին, դժոխային և դրախտային մոլորակներում… Ու վերջում, եթե հասնում ենք ինքնաճանաչման, ինքնաիրականացման և բավարարում ենք մեր բոլոր ցանկությունները, վերադառնում ենք «Իրական Հավերժ Հոգևոր Աշխարհ» ու … հետո՞… Հետո նորից է մեր մեջ ցանկություն «առաջանում» շրջապտույտի մեջ մտնել ու… վերադառնո՞ւմ ենք… Ու ի՞նչ, սա՞ է հավիտենությունը…


Տեղին հարց է...
Նախ ասեմ, որ գոյություն ունի Հոգևոր Տիեզերք, որը անսկիզբ է և անվերջ: Հոգևոր Աշխարհը անսհման մեծ է և էնդեղից ոչ ոք, ոչ մի հոգի շրջանառության մեջ ԵՐԲԵՔ չի ընկնում... Հավիտենությությունը վերաբերվում է Հոգևորին, որը միշտ եղել է, կա ու կլինի, իսկ ժամանակաորը դա վերաբերվում է նյութականին, որը նույնպես հավերժ է, բայց երբեք չի կարող մնալ նույն վիճակում, հակված է ենթարկվել փոփոխության և ունի պատճառ, սկիզբ և վերջ, կամ մի ձևից փոխվում է մի ուրիշ ձևի...
Հոգևորը Գիտակիցն է ամեն ինչի, իսկ նյութը դա միջոց է, որի շնորհիվ Հոգևորը դրսեվորում է Իրեն այս նյութական աշխարհում...
Չե մենք չենք եկել  «Իրական Հավերժ Հոգևոր Աշխարհից» ... Հոգևոր Աշխարհից ոչ ոք երբեք չի գալիս նյութական աշխարհ, իմաստ չունի, որովհետև այնտեղ ամեն ինչ Կատարյալ է...
Հիմա թե որտեղից? ենք գալիս, ամեն ինչ սկսում է ազատ կամքից, Գերագույնը բոլոր ապրող էակներին տվել է ազատ ընտրելու իրավունք, բռնակալ չի...  Գոյություն ունի Ամենասկզբնական Աստծո Գերագույն Անհատականությունը, որը Պատճառների պատճառն է, Սկզբնական Տերն է ամեն ինչի, Նա ունի Իր Հավերժ Հոգևոր Տիեզերքը, որը անծայրածիր է... Հոգևոր ապրող էակը, Հոգին կամ Ես-ը, հանդիսանում է Գերագույնի մասնիկը և որակներով ոչնչով չի տարբերվում Գերագույնից, երկուսն էլ Սատ, (հավերժ) Չիտ (գիտելիքով լի) և Անանդա (երանավետ): Հոգևորից և Գերագույնից բխում է Հոգևոր Լույսաճաճանչափայլություն, որը տարածվում է ամողջ Հոգևոր և նյութական տիեզերքներով, որը կոչվում է Բրահմաջյոտի(Լույսաճաճանչափայլություն), այդ բրահմաջյոտին լի է անթիվ անհամար ապրող էակներով, որոնք անջատվել են Գերագույնից և ամեն անհատականություն ունի իր անհատական ցանկությունները, որը ցանկանում է իկատար ածել ըստ իր կամքի... Գերագույնը բոլորին հնարավորություն է տալիս իրենք ընտրեն իրենց ճանապարհը և այդ պատճառով էլ Իր արտաքին էներգիայից (Մահատ Տատվա) ստեղծում է նյութական տիեզերքը և հնարավորություն է տալիս այն Էակներին, որոնք ցանկանում են իրենք իրենց գլխի տեր լինել ««իրենք իրենց աստվածը»» ընտրում են գալ նյութական տիեզերք և բավարարել իրենց ցանկությունները...
Ի՛սկզբանե բոլոր էակները գիտակցում են նյութական տիեզերքի ««թակարդը»» , բայց ցանկացել ենք փորձել ««համը»» շրջանառության և ահա գտնվում ենք այստեղ...
Սա համառոտ բացատրություն էր, ավելի խորը գիտելիք այս ամենի մասին կա Վեդաներում...

----------


## Tig

Մի րոպե Արամ ջան…
Կարճ ասած մենք պոկվում ենք Արարչից ու գալիս ենք նյութական աշխա՞րհ :Think: 
Այսինքն դա նման է նրան, որ օրինակ Գերագույնը օվկիանոսն է, ջրի կաթիլը գոլորշիանում է, բարձրանում է երկինք, հետո անձևում է սարերում, ու գետով իջնում է ու նորից միանում Օվկիանի՞ն… :Think: 
Փաստորեն, եթե մեր մեջ կա նյութական աշխարհ գալու ցանկություն և մենք մեկ ենք Գերագույնի հետ, ուրեմն Նյութական աշխարհ գալու ցանկություն կա նաև Գերագույնի մեջ… 
Այդ դեպքում ես չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ՝ Որտե՞ղ է Գերագույնը և ի՞նչ տարբերություն Նրա ու «Իրական Հավերժ Հոգևոր Աշխարհի» միջև…
Մի տեսակ տարանջատում ստացվեց Գերագույնի ու հոգևոր աշխարհի միջև…
Եվ հետո հավիտյան, կատարյալ, հոգևոր աշխարհի գոյության իմաստը ո՞րն է, եթե այն ենթակա չէ փոփոխության… :Think:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.04.2010), E-la Via (23.04.2010), My World My Space (23.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), յոգի (24.04.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

Լավ, եթե թույլ կտաք մի փոքր ես էլ խառնվեմ ձեր քննարկումներին :Smile: :

Առհասարակ, թե ինչ է Աստված, հոգին, դժոխք/դրախտը, հավիտենությունը հարցերը այն հարցերն են, որոնց մենք այդպես էլ չենք կարող միանշանակ պատասխան տալ:Բայց նաև այն հարցերնեն, որոնք չտալ էլ չենք կարող: Դրա համար ինձ շատ են դուր գալիս նմանատիպ թեմաները, որտեղ փորձում են տարբեր աշխարահայացքների տեր մարդիկ հայտնել իրենց կարծիքները, լսել մյուսներին ու նաև սովորել: Այս հարցերին յուրաքանչյուրը կտա իր պատասխանը՝ ելնելով իր տեսակետներից, համոզմունքներից, որևէ ուսմունքից, բայց ոչ ոք չի կարող պնդել ու ապացուցել իր պատասխանի ճշմարտացիությունը:

 Եթե ես հավատում եմ Աստծուն, հավատում եմ, գիտեմ, որ մեր մեջ հոգիին է ապրում, կամ մտածում եմ, որ ոչ դրախտ գույություն ունի, որ էլ դժոխք, ես դա չեմ ասում, որովհետև լսել եմ ու փակ աչքերով ընդունել եմ դրանք: Չէ, ցանկացած հարցի պատասխանը ես փնտրում եմ իմ ներսում, թե որքանով եմ այն գտնում կամ չգտնում, որքնով եմ ճիշտ կամ սխալ, ժամանակին կիմանամ:

Բայց ես էլ մի տարի ու կես առաջ, երբ եկա հավիտենություն ասված հարցին ու փորձում էի հասկանալ հավիտենության իմաստը, փակուղու առաջ կանգնեցի:

Հա ընդունում եմ, որ հոգին հավիտենական է, կատարյալ, ընդունում եմ, որ մենք այդ կատարելության հետ միաձուլվելու համար պետք է ձգտենք միավորվել մեր հոգու հետ, դառնալ հոգի - մարդ, որ դուրս գանք կյանքի ու մահվան կապանքներից ու նորից վերադառնանք "Իրական Հավերժ Հոգևոր Աշխարհը": Բա հետո? Իմաստը որն է? Սա մեր ինչին է պետք? Ու այս եզրակացությունները ինձ չէին թուղնում առաջ շարժվել, անգամ ամեն ինչ ինձ համար սկսեց կորցնել իր իմաստը: Եթե ամբողջ իմաստը մի կետից սկսելն է, պտույտ կատարելը ու էլի նույն կետին վերադառնալը, ուրեմն ես չեմ ուզում ոչ առաջ գնալ, ոչ հետ, ավելի լավ է մոխրցանել հոգիս: Այս ամենը նման է աստվածային մի խաղի, կամ էլ մենք շատ-շատ ցածր գիտակցություն ունենք հասկանալու հավերժության իմաստը ու նպատակը: 
Կարելի է ասել այդ ժամանակ գրեթե ջախջախված վիճակում էի, երբ հասկացա, որ "Կիկոսի մահն է" գլխիս եկել  :LOL: : Ինքս ինձ ասացի՝ 
" Այ մարդ հապա մի դու դարձիր իսկական մարդ, իսկապես ապրիր, հետո ինքնաիրականացիր, միաձուլվիր հոգուդ, մահացիր, դուրս արի մահվան ու կյանքի շղթաներից ու այդ ժամանակ նոր քեզ համար կբացահայտես, թե ինչ է հավիտենությունը": Բացի այդ էլ, այդ ժամանակ գլխովս մի միտք էլ անցավ: Թեկուզև մեր հոգին իսկապես կատարյալ է, բայց միգուցե այս շրջապտույտների ու նորից "Իրական Հավերժ Հոգևոր Աշխարհ" վերադանալու իմաստը մեր հոգու լույսը ավելի լուսավոր, վառ ճառագող դարձնելն է  ու դրանով իսկ  Աստվածային լույսը էլ ավելի ուժեղացնելը??? Չգիտեմ, միգուցե և սա ցնդաբանություն է,  ամեն ինչում իմաստ  տեսնելու ձև, կամ փակուղուց խուսափում, բայց այդ միտքը այնքան խորքից է գալիս, որ դարձել է համոզմունքի նման մի բան:

Վայ այս ինչքան այստեղ ծավալվեցի  :Blush: …
Իսկ հիմա  ասեմ, որ այս հարցերը մի կողմ եմ դրել ու ցանկանում եմ նախ իմանալ, թե ինչ է կյանքը, այն իսկապես ապրել, վայելել, իմանալ անցողիկը ինչ է նոր անցնել հավիտենությանը  :Wink: …

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.04.2010), My World My Space (23.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Tig (23.04.2010), Դատարկություն (23.04.2010), յոգի (24.04.2010), Շինարար (25.04.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Լավ, եթե թույլ կտաք մի փոքր ես էլ խառնվեմ ձեր քննարկումներին:
>  ասեմ, որ այս հարցերը մի կողմ եմ դրել ու ցանկանում եմ նախ իմանալ, թե ինչ է կյանքը, այն իսկապես ապրել, վայելել, իմանալ անցողիկը ինչ է նոր անցնել հավիտենությանը …


Անցողի՞կը.....
Անցողիկը հասկանալու համար նախ պետք է արժևորել այն, կյանքին նայել  "ուրիշ" պրիզմայի միջով:
Ամենաստերիլ , դասական մոտեցմամբ նայելիս  կարող ենք արձանագրել` կյանքը, որը գերագույն արժեք է / համենայն դեպս այն կյանքը, որը մենք գիտակցում ենք` երկրայինը/`  ամբողջոթյամբ անցողիկ է, սակայն փաստենք, որ մարդկային գոյության կարճությունը նրանից հետո երկարաձգվում է թողած արժեքների հարատևությամբ: 
Քո յուրաքանրյուր քայլ, որը քեզ և շրջապատին հաճույք է պատճառում և օգտակար է, յուրահատուկ մի հոգևոր խոյանք է, որը մի գաղտնի մշտականություն է դարձնում քեզ` շրջապատող մարդկանց համար: Մշտականությունն արտացոլվում է մյուսների մեջ մնալու քո կարողության մեջ: Կյանքի տևականությունը և անցողիկությունը միայն դիտակետիդ հեռավորության ու բարձրության մեջ է, ինչպես հորիզոնինը:
Կյանքում պետք չէ անդրադառնալ անցողիկին, պետք չէ վերադառնալ և  և փորձել արժևորել այն, պետք չէ նաև ասել, թե մեր կյանքը աբսուրդ է / եթե ոչ միայն ժպիտով նայելու համար/: Պարզապես ծերացիր երջանիկ, առանց անցողիկության մասին մտածելու: Պիտի համոզես ինքդ քեզ, որ ժամանակը  քեզ չի վատնում, քեզ դարանակալ չի սպասում, այլ  հորինում է քո անձնական կյանքի յուրաքանչյուր րոպեն: Ուղղություն տուր նրան, թող շարժվի քո ուզած հունով, եղիր նրա տիրակալը, ոչ թե ստրուկը: Այդ դեպքում *Ժամանակը   իր սեփական հաջորդականության մեջ կգրանցի քո յուրահատուկ մշտականությունը.....*

----------

E-la Via (23.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Tig (23.04.2010)

----------


## յոգի

[QUOTE]


> Մի րոպե Արամ ջան…
> Կարճ ասած մենք պոկվում ենք Արարչից ու գալիս ենք նյութական աշխա՞րհ


««Կարճ»» ասած, այո, կարճով ոչինչ հնարավոր չե ասել, դա այդքան պրմիմիտիվ չե, որ ««պոկվեց ու եկավ»»: Ինչպես ասել էի նախորդ գրառման մեջ, որ Հոգևոր աշխարհից ոչ ոք չի գալիս նյութական աշխարհ, ոչ թե չի կարող, այլ իմաստ չունի, չի ուզում գալ, որովհետև Հոգևոր աշխարհը երանավետ է և անըհդհատ աճող է այդ, իսկ ապրող էակը միշտ երանության է ձգտում, որը երբեք չի վերջանում... հիմա փորձեմ քո հարցին պատասխանել, Գերագույնը Սկզբնական Գերագույնն է, որը ինչպես արդեն շատ անգամներ ասել ենք, լսել ենք, որ Նա անսկիզբ, անստեղծ և անվերջ է, Նա ունի անհամար կարողություններ, որոնց մասին մենք գաղափար չունենք, եթե Ինքը Իր մասին չասի, Նա ունի բազմաթիվ Մարմնացումներ կամ Իր արտահայտումները, որոնք տարբեր չեն Իրենից... Անցնենք մի անգամից Նրա երեք մարմնացումներին, որոնք ուղակի կապ ունեն նյութական տիեզերքի և այնտեղ գտնվող Հոգիների հետ...  Նրանից վերջի երեք Մարմնացումները' Մահա ՎԻշնուն (Մահա-մեծ, Վիշնու-Գերագույն) Նա առաջի պատճառն է նյութական տիզերքի...  



> Այսինքն դա նման է նրան, որ օրինակ Գերագույնը օվկիանոսն է, ջրի կաթիլը գոլորշիանում է, բարձրանում է երկինք, հետո անձևում է սարերում, ու գետով իջնում է ու նորից միանում Օվկիանի՞ն…


Այո դա հենց այդպես է, բայց դա տեղի է ունենում միյայն նյութական տիեզերքում, այնքան ժամանակ մինչև Էակը լքում է նյութականը և մտնում է Հոգևոր Տիեզերք էլ երբեք չի ցանկանում գալ նյութական ժամանակավոր ծննդի և մահվան շրջապտույտի աշխարհը...



> Փաստորեն, եթե մեր մեջ կա նյութական աշխարհ գալու ցանկություն և մենք մեկ ենք Գերագույնի հետ, ուրեմն Նյութական աշխարհ գալու ցանկություն կա նաև Գերագույնի մեջ…


Ես երբեք չեմ ասել, որ մենք մեկ ենք Գերագույնի հետ, Ամեն ինչ Գերագույնի մեջ է, ինչպես նաև նյութական արտահայտությունը, այս կոչվում է Աչինտյա-բհեդա աբհեդա տատվա, այսինքը միևնույն ժամանակ նույնը և տարբեր, Գերագույնը Ինքը Անհատ է և միևնույն ժամանակ Նա ունի Իր ան'անձնակա ասպեկտը և Իրենից բխող անհամար էներգիաներ... Նյութական աշխարհը նույնպես Գերագույյնի ներքին էներգյան է և Նրանից անկախ չէ... Մեր մեջ ոչ թե նյութական աշխարհ գաու ցանկություն է, այլ ««Տեր»» դառնալու ցանկությունն է, Գերագույնից անկախ, իսկ Գերագույույը արդեն Տեր է և Նա կարիք չունի, որ ցանկանա գալ նյութական աշխարհ, որպեսզի տիրի այն, դա արդեն Նրան է պատկանում և Նա ամեն ինչ մեջ է և ամեն ինչից դուրս...
Չնայած Գերագույնը ժամանակ առ ժամանակ Հայտնության է գալիս, կամ ուղարկում է Իրեն մի հավատարիմ Անձի, նյութական աշխարհ ոչ թե այն վայելելու, այլ տեղի էակներին ուղղություն ցույց տալու համար թե ինչպես ճանաչեն իրենց և Գերագույնին և ինչպես գնան հոգևոր աշխարհ...



> Այդ դեպքում ես չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ՝ Որտե՞ղ է Գերագույնը և ի՞նչ տարբերություն Նրա ու «Իրական Հավերժ Հոգևոր Աշխարհի» միջև…
> Մի տեսակ տարանջատում ստացվեց Գերագույնի ու հոգևոր աշխարհի միջև…
> Եվ հետո հավիտյան, կատարյալ, հոգևոր աշխարհի գոյության իմաստը ո՞րն է, եթե այն ենթակա չէ փոփոխության


Գերագույնը գտնվում է Հոգևոր աշխարհում, տարբերությունը Նրա ու «Իրական Հավերժ Հոգևոր Աշխարհի» միջև… այն է, որ Դա Նրանից է բխում... չհասկանալը դրանից է, որ մենք Հոգևորը չափում ենք նյութականի հետ դնելով մի մակարդակի վրա... մի խառնի նյութական հաշվարկումը Հոգևորի հետ, կատարելապես տարբեր հաշվարկներ են, այստեղ ամեն ինչ սահմանների և գոյավիճակների մեջ է գտնվում և Գերագույնի հսկողության տակ է...
«« Եվ հետո հավիտյան, կատարյալ, հոգևոր աշխարհի գոյության իմաստը ո՞րն է, եթե այն ենթակա չէ փոփոխության»»? Այն ենթակա չե նյութական փոփոխության, այսինքը չի ստեղծվել և չի վերանում, միշտ գոյություն է ունեցել, Իմաստը դա է, որ այնտեղ չկա նյութական ծնունդ, հիվանդություն, տառապանք, մահ... այլ կա միշտ աճող երանություն, մաքուր սեր, որը միշտ աճում է... և ամեն ինչ մաքուր ոչ ապակնված նյութական գիտակցության կողմից: Ամեն ինչ, որ գոյություն ունի նյութական աշխարհում դա կա Հոգևոր աշխարհում, բայց մաքուր վիճակում, նյութական աշխարհը հանդիսանում է հոգևորի արտացոլումը, դա է տարբերությունը իրականի և ոչ իրականի, հավերժի և ժամանակավորի միջև...
Ավելի կարելի է պարզաբանել, հիմա ժամանակը քիչ է...
հույսով եմ ֆանատիկ ««քարոզ»» չեր...




> …

----------

E-la Via (25.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Tig (26.04.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Իսկ հիմա  ասեմ, որ այս հարցերը մի կողմ եմ դրել ու ցանկանում եմ նախ իմանալ, թե ինչ է կյանքը, այն իսկապես ապրել, վայելել, իմանալ անցողիկը ինչ է նոր անցնել հավիտենությանը …


Համաձայն եմ way-ի հետ, եկեք նախ բնորոշենք կյանքը, որովհետև կյանքի բնորոշումներն էլ շատ են, հենց հասկանանք, թե ամեքիս պատկերացմամբ ընդհանրապես ինչ է կյանքը, կամ ինչ ենք հասկանում դրա տակ, կսկսենք հասկանալ, թե արդյոք այն հնարավոր է անվերջ շարունակվի, որովհետև էստեղ բոլորս մեր բնորոշումն ունենք, կամ ունենք մի քանի բնորոշում ու մեկիս պատկերացրած «կյանքը» մյուսին չի համապատասխանում, դրա համար էլ հակասությունա առաջանում: 

Ես մի կյանքի բնորոշման եմ շատ հանդիպել կյանքումս, ուզեմ չուզեմ. կյանքի բնորոշումը, ըստ մի գիտության, որը ուսումնասիրում է կյանքը` կենսաբանությունը: Հիմա մոտավոր ասեմ, այդ բնորոշումը`




> Կյանքը դա սպիտակուցային և նուկլեինաթթվային մասնիկների գոյության ձև է, որոնք իրենցից ներկայացնում են թերմոդինամիկական բաց անհավասարակշռված համակարգեր, օժտված են ինքնավերականգնմամբ, ինքնակարգավորմամբ, ինքնավերարտադրությամբ...


Կարողա ինչ-որ բան բաց թողեցի, բայց էականը դա չի: Փաստորեն կենսաբանությունը հենց ամենասկզբից մերժումա կյանքի հավերժությունը, եթե ինչ-որ բան էլ կա կյանքից հետո, դա կյանք անվանել հնարավոր չի (դե ըստ իր սահմանածի):
Գիտեմ, որ թեման կրոն բաժնումա, դրա համար էլ ցանկանում եմ իմանալ կյանքի բնորոշումը ըստ տարբեր կրոնների, կամ էդպիսի բան ընդհանրապես կա՞

----------

E-la Via (25.04.2010), My World My Space (25.04.2010), Tig (26.04.2010), Vook (25.04.2010), Շինարար (25.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

> ցանկանում եմ իմանալ կյանքի բնորոշումը ըստ տարբեր կրոնների, կամ էդպիսի բան ընդհանրապես կա՞


Կարծում եմ, կյանք հասկացությունը անպայման պետք է գոյություն ունենա համադրության  մեջ։ Կենսաբանությունը ուսումնասիրում է միայն իր ՝ մատերիալիստական բաժինը։Սակայն ինչպես արդեն նշեցի, կյանքի համար պետք է լինի համադրում, զուգակցում,  այսինքն անհրաժեշտ է մարմնավորի ու հոգևորի միացում։*Այլապես միայն կենսաբանական տեսանկյունից մարդն արժե  այնքան որքան  կշռում է։*
Իսկ որպեսզի կարողանանք հասկանալ թէ ի՞նչ է կյանքը՝ կարծում եմ նույնն է, թէ վարորդը ասի ՙկանգնեմ տեսնեմ ինչպե՞ս է սլանում մեքենաս՚

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.04.2010), E-la Via (25.04.2010), My World My Space (25.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Tig (26.04.2010), Դատարկություն (25.04.2010), Շինարար (25.04.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Կարծում եմ, կյանք հասկացությունը անպայման պետք է գոյություն ունենա համադրության  մեջ։ Կենսաբանությունը ուսումնասիրում է միայն իր ՝ մատերիալիստական բաժինը։Սակայն ինչպես արդեն նշեցի, կյանքի համար պետք է լինի համադրում, զուգակցում,  այսինքն անհրաժեշտ է մարմնավորի ու հոգևորի միացում։*Այլապես միայն կենսաբանական տեսանկյունից մարդն արժե  այնքան որքան  կշռում է։*
> Իսկ որպեսզի կարողանանք հասկանալ թէ ի՞նչ է կյանքը՝ կարծում եմ նույնն է, թէ վարորդը ասի ՙկանգնեմ տեսնեմ ինչպե՞ս է սլանում մեքենաս՚


Կենսաբանությունը սահմանում է կյանքը (ես էլ էդ բնորոշմանը էդքան կողմ չեմ) ու ասում է, որ մահը կյանքի ավարտն է, դուք չեք կարող կենսաբանությանը հակառակվել, մինչև չբերեք սեփական բնորոշումը, եթե դուք առաջարկում եք, որ դա անհնար է, էդ գիտության ներկայացուցիչները կասեն, որ հնարավոր է, քանի որ իրենք արդեն բնորոշել են դա, իրենք ոչ թե կանգնել են ու նայել իրենց մեքենայի ընթացքը, այլ ուսումնասիրելով այլ մեքենաների ընթացքը եզրակացրել են իրենց ընթացքի ձևի մասին, կամ էլ օգտագործել են տարբեր սարքեր այդ շարժումը ուսումնասիրելու համար :Smile:  

Իսկ եթե կյանքը անսահմանելի է, ուրեմն կյանքի անվերջությունն էլ անսահմանելի երևույթ է դառնում ու էստեղ քննարկելն` անիմաստ :Smile:

----------

Tig (26.04.2010), Vook (25.04.2010), Շինարար (25.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

Դատարկություն ջան, ես ամենևին դեմ չեմ կենսաբանական դիտարկումներին ու չեմ ասում, որ  դրանք սխալ են, այլ որ՝ թերի են։

Քրիստոնեության տեսանկյունից,  հարցին գրագետ լուծում է տրված։ երբևիցե չի ասվում, որ հոգին հավիտենության մեջ անմարմին է լինելու։Լինելու են այլ՝վերափոխված, անապական ու երկնային մարմիններ,  հոգիների համար։

----------

Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Դատարկություն (26.04.2010), Շինարար (25.04.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Դատարկություն ջան, ես ամենևին դեմ չեմ կենսաբանական դիտարկումներին ու չեմ ասում, որ  դրանք սխալ են, այլ որ՝ թերի են։
> 
> Քրիստոնեության տեսանկյունից,  հարցին գրագետ լուծում է տրված։ երբևիցե չի ասվում, որ հոգին հավիտենության մեջ անմարմին է լինելու։*Լինելու են այլ՝վերափոխված, անապական ու երկնային մարմիններ,  հոգիների համար։*


Փաստորեն մենք հիմա ապականված մարմիններո՞ւմ ենք ապրում............ :Shok:  դե ասա իրար հետ հաց չուտենք...... :LOL:

----------

Gayl (26.04.2010), յոգի (27.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Փաստորեն մենք հիմա ապականված մարմիններո՞ւմ ենք ապրում............ դե ասա իրար հետ հաց չուտենք......


Ոչ թե ապականված այլ անապակ

----------


## Vook

Խոսքը գողական աշխարհի ապականության մասին չի, այլ՝ մեղքի։
Կամ, հեչ որ չլինի, մի հատ մանկական մարմինը համեմատի ծերունականի հետ, գուցե  ինչ որ առումով պարզ լինի։

----------

Շինարար (26.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Փաստորեն մենք հիմա ապականված մարմիններո՞ւմ ենք ապրում............ դե ասա իրար հետ հաց չուտենք......


Մարդը ասաց ուղղակի այդ հարցի քրիստոնեական մեկնաբանության իր ընկալումը՝ գուցե և խորապես հավատալով դրան, բայց իր գրառմամբ ոչ մի կերպ չպարտադրելով, ասողի դեր չստանձնելով: Ճիշտն ասած, ներեցեք՝ ես չհասկացա, թե ինչն էր այդքան ծիծաղելի :Xeloq:

----------

E-la Via (26.04.2010), My World My Space (26.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Vook (26.04.2010), Դատարկություն (26.04.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

էս ի՞նչ մի խառնվեցիք իրար    :LOL: 
Մարդ ենք, ասեցինք կատակ անենք, նենց խորացած սկսեցիք բացատրել, շնորհակալ եմ, առանց օգնության էլ լավ հասկանում եմ, թե ինչն ինչոց ա.....

----------

Tig (26.04.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Դատարկություն ջան, ես ամենևին դեմ չեմ կենսաբանական դիտարկումներին ու չեմ ասում, որ  դրանք սխալ են, այլ որ՝ թերի են։
> 
> Քրիստոնեության տեսանկյունից,  հարցին գրագետ լուծում է տրված։ երբևիցե չի ասվում, որ հոգին հավիտենության մեջ անմարմին է լինելու։Լինելու են այլ՝վերափոխված, անապական ու երկնային մարմիններ,  հոգիների համար։


Ահա, ես էլ չէի ուզում կենսաբանության դիտարկողը պաշտպանողի դերում հանդես գալ, քանի որ ես էլ եմ թերի համարում :Jpit: 
Փաստորեն կյանքը` դա հոգու գոյությունն է  մարմիններում՞ :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (26.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Tig (26.04.2010), Vook (26.04.2010), Շինարար (26.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Փաստորեն կյանքը` դա հոգու գոյությունն է  մարմիններում՞


Ինձ առավել գոհացրեց քո նախորդ կարծիքը որ
 ՙԿյանքը անսահմանելի է՚ Այսինքն ոչ մի ձևակերպում,  ոչ մի իմաստ,  չի կարող տալ կյանքի բացատրությունը։Որովհետև ամեն բան կյանքի մեջ է պարփակված,  ներառյալ  տարբեր տեսակի իմաստավորումները։ Ըստ այդմ էլ կարծում եմ,  որ որևէ պարփակված,  ներառված բան չի կարող ընդգրկել  ու բացատրել իր իսկ  ներառողին։
Ոնց որ շիլաշփոթ սարգեցի բայց գուցե մի բան հասկանաք։ :Sorry:   :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (26.04.2010), My World My Space (26.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Դատարկություն (26.04.2010), Շինարար (26.04.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Ինձ առավել գոհացրեց քո նախորդ կարծիքը որ
>  ՙԿյանքը անսահմանելի է՚ Այսինքն ոչ մի ձևակերպում,  ոչ մի իմաստ,  չի կարող տալ կյանքի բացատրությունը։Որովհետև ամեն բան կյանքի մեջ է պարփակված,  ներառյալ  տարբեր տեսակի իմաստավորումները։ Ըստ այդմ էլ կարծում եմ,  որ որևէ պարփակված,  ներառված բան չի կարող ընդգրկել  ու բացատրել իր իսկ  ներառողին։
> Ոնց որ շիլաշփոթ սարգեցի բայց գուցե մի բան հասկանաք։


էս մի գրածդ միանշանակ ավելի արժեքավոր էր, քան նախորդ` անապական մարմինների տեսությունդ.....

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ինձ առավել գոհացրեց քո նախորդ կարծիքը որ
>  ՙԿյանքը անսահմանելի է՚ Այսինքն ոչ մի ձևակերպում,  ոչ մի իմաստ,  չի կարող տալ կյանքի բացատրությունը։Որովհետև ամեն բան կյանքի մեջ է պարփակված,  ներառյալ  տարբեր տեսակի իմաստավորումները։ Ըստ այդմ էլ կարծում եմ,  որ որևէ պարփակված,  ներառված բան չի կարող ընդգրկել  ու բացատրել իր իսկ  ներառողին։
> Ոնց որ շիլաշփոթ սարգեցի բայց գուցե մի բան հասկանաք։


 Եթե նույն սկզբունքը կիրառելու լինենք, շատ բաներ պետքա անսահմանելի համարենք, օրինակ հենց գիտակցությունը` գիտակցությամբ գիտակցությունը չես կարող սահմանել, կամ չես կարող ուսումնասիրել քեզ քո գլխուղեղով, գլխուղեղն էլ չես կարող սահմանել, իսկ քանի որ աշխարհը ճանաչումա մեր գլխուղեղի միջոցով ու շրջապատի զգացումը մեր նյարդային համակարգնա ապահովում, ուրեմն անսահմանելի ա դառնում նաև աշխարհի երևույթները կամ ընդհանրապես շրջապատող աշխարհը...

----------

E-la Via (26.04.2010), Tig (26.04.2010), Շինարար (26.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Եթե նույն սկզբունքը կիրառելու լինենք, շատ բաներ պետքա անսահմանելի համարենք, օրինակ հենց գիտակցությունը` գիտակցությամբ գիտակցությունը չես կարող սահմանել, կամ չես կարող ուսումնասիրել քեզ քո գլխուղեղով, գլխուղեղն էլ չես կարող սահմանել, իսկ քանի որ աշխարհը ճանաչումա մեր գլխուղեղի միջոցով ու շրջապատի զգացումը մեր նյարդային համակարգնա ապահովում, ուրեմն անսահմանելի ա դառնում նաև աշխարհի երևույթները կամ ընդհանրապես շրջապատող աշխարհը...


 Դատարկություն ջան, էն ինչ որ թվարկել ես, իրոք որ անսահմանելի են։ Գուցե դրանց ինչ որ չափով ուսումնասիրել են, սակայն  եզրագծին չեն հասել։ՈՒ չեմ կարծում թէ երբևէ կհասնեն, քանի որ, ինֆորմացիան անսպառ է. գիտության բացած ամեն մի դռան ետևում հայտնաբերվում են մի քանի նոր դռներ։
Նույնիսկ ամենապրիմիտիվ հարցը մի քանի անգամ _հետապնդվելուց_ հետո հասնում է  փակուղու
Գլխուղեղի հետազոտման սահմանը չեն գծել։
Չենք հասել գիտակցության  որոշման սահմանագծին։
Աշխարհի երևույթները նույնպես շատ հեռու են սահմանված լինելու պատվից։
ՈՒ այսպես շարունակ...

----------

E-la Via (27.04.2010), Tig (26.04.2010), Դատարկություն (26.04.2010), Շինարար (26.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Դատարկություն ջան, էն ինչ որ թվարկել ես, իրոք որ անսահմանելի են։ Գուցե դրանց ինչ որ չափով ուսումնասիրել են, սակայն  եզրագծին չեն հասել։ՈՒ չեմ կարծում թէ երբևէ կհասնեն, քանի որ, ինֆորմացիան անսպառ է. գիտության բացած ամեն մի դռան ետևում հայտնաբերվում են մի քանի նոր դռներ։
> Նույնիսկ ամենապրիմիտիվ հարցը մի քանի անգամ _հետապնդվելուց_ հետո հասնում է  փակուղու
> Գլխուղեղի հետազոտման սահմանը չեն գծել։
> Չենք հասել գիտակցության  որոշման սահմանագծին։
> Աշխարհի երևույթները նույնպես շատ հեռու են սահմանված լինելու պատվից։
> ՈՒ այսպես շարունակ...


Վուկ ջան, բայց եթե տենց մոտենանք հարցին, ուրեմն իսկզբանե պիտի ուղեղներս անջատենք ու կենդանու պես ապրենք, էլ խի՞ ենք մարդ կոչվում…

----------

E-la Via (26.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Դատարկություն (26.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Վուկ ջան, բայց եթե տենց մոտենանք հարցին, ուրեմն իսկզբանե պիտի ուղեղներս անջատենք ու կենդանու պես ապրենք, էլ խի՞ ենք մարդ կոչվում…


Իմ ո՞ր մի նախադասության մեջ այսպիսի մտքի սերմ կա։

Կյանքը նաև շարժում է ու լճացումը մահ։ ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ կյանքի  շարժման ճանապարհը անվերջ է ու երբեք չեմ ասում որ պետք է դոփել տեղում։Կյանքն է ճանապարհ առաջարկողը իսկ դրանով անցնելու համար  նորանոր լուծումներ պիտի  գտնես։

----------

E-la Via (26.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Tig (27.04.2010), Շինարար (26.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իմ ո՞ր մի նախադասության մեջ այսպիսի մտքի սերմ կա։
> 
> Կյանքը նաև շարժում է ու լճացումը մահ։ ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ կյանքի  շարժման ճանապարհը անվերջ է ու երբեք չեմ ասում որ պետք է դոփել տեղում։Կյանքն է ճանապարհ առաջարկողը իսկ դրանով անցնելու համար  նորանոր լուծումներ պիտի  գտնես։


Ժողովւրդ, դեմ չե՞ք, որ մի բան էլ ես ասեմ: Էս քանի օր ա՝ հետևում եմ էս թեմային: Վերջին գրառումները, որ ամեն ինչ անսահմանելի են, ինձ դուր եկան: Կա՞ արդյոք որևէ ոլորտ ուսումնասիրող որևէ գիտություն, որ որևէ երևույթի ամբողջական սահմանում տա: Ըստ իս չկա: 
Էս առումով, Դարվինին շատ եմ ընդունում, որ իր էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը շարադրլեով, որն անխոս հանճարեղագույն տեսություն է, և որի ճշմատացիությունը ապացուցված համարելու դեպքում ժխտվում է Աստծո գոյությունը կարծես, ամենավերջում գրում է. «Իսկ թե արդյոք ճիշտ է այն ամենն, ինչ ասացի, գիտե միայն Աստված»: 
Հ. Գ. Մեջբերումն արել եմ ապավինելով հիշողությանս:

Վերջերս մի այլ թեմայում ինչ-որ երևույթների միջև կապի անժխտելի պնդումների հանդիպեցի, ու երբ ասացի, որ նման բան որևէ լուրջ գիտնական նման բան չէր կարող հաստատապես ասել, փաստարկներ պահանջվեցին ինձնից: Սակայն միակ փաստարկս այն է, որ լուրջ գիտնականը երբեք չի պնդում, այլ միայն կարծում է, ենթադրում է: Ամենախոշոր գիտնականներն էլ երբեք որևէ երևույթ չեն կարողացել այնպես սահմանել, որ ցանկացած իրավիճակում այդ սահմանումը ճշմարիտ լինի: 
Սակայն ասել, որ պետք չէ փնտրել սահմանումներ, ճիշտ չի, որովհետև այդ սահմանումների առատության պայմաններում, կարող ենք գոնե հնարավորինս ամբողջականորեն տվյալ երևույթը պատկերացնել, այն պակաս վերացական դարձնել՝ չնայած որոշակի իրավիճակներից նաև միաժամանակ վերացարկվելով: Այնպես, որ ցանկացած կարծիք արժեքավոր է, քանի դեռ այն չի դարձել պարտադրանք: Շարունակեք իմաստասիրել, ձեզ մոտ գեղեցիկ է ստացվում: Հաճույքով եմ կարդում ձեր գրառումներհն այս թեմայում:
Հ. Հ. Գ. Այս բոլոր խառը մտքերն էլ, որ արտահայտեցի, ընդամենը իմ կարծիքն են, ես էլ չեմ պնդում, չնայած ընդհանրապես գիտնական չեմ, ոչ լուրջ, ոչ էլ անլուրջ :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (27.04.2010), EgoBrain (30.05.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Tig (27.04.2010), Vook (26.04.2010), Դատարկություն (26.04.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> Ժողովւրդ, դեմ չե՞ք, որ մի բան էլ ես ասեմ: Էս քանի օր ա՝ հետևում եմ էս թեմային: Վերջին գրառումները, որ ամեն ինչ անսահմանելի են, ինձ դուր եկան: Կա՞ արդյոք որևէ ոլորտ ուսումնասիրող որևէ գիտություն, որ որևէ երևույթի ամբողջական սահմանում տա: Ըստ իս չկա: 
> Էս առումով, Դարվինին շատ եմ ընդունում, որ իր էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը շարադրլեով, որն անխոս հանճարեղագույն տեսություն է, և որի ճշմատացիությունը ապացուցված համարելու դեպքում ժխտվում է Աստծո գոյությունը կարծես, ամենավերջում գրում է. «Իսկ թե արդյոք ճիշտ է այն ամենն, ինչ ասացի, գիտե միայն Աստված»: 
> Հ. Գ. Մեջբերումն արել եմ ապավինելով հիշողությանս:
> 
> Վերջերս մի այլ թեմայում ինչ-որ երևույթների միջև կապի անժխտելի պնդումների հանդիպեցի, ու երբ ասացի, որ նման բան որևէ լուրջ գիտնական նման բան չէր կարող հաստատապես ասել, փաստարկներ պահանջվեցին ինձնից: Սակայն միակ փաստարկս այն է, որ լուրջ գիտնականը երբեք չի պնդում, այլ միայն կարծում է, ենթադրում է: Ամենախոշոր գիտնականներն էլ երբեք որևէ երևույթ չեն կարողացել այնպես սահմանել, որ ցանկացած իրավիճակում այդ սահմանումը ճշմարիտ լինի: 
> Սակայն ասել, որ պետք չէ փնտրել սահմանումներ, ճիշտ չի, որովհետև այդ սահմանումների առատության պայմաններում, կարող ենք գոնե հնարավորինս ամբողջականորեն տվյալ երևույթը պատկերացնել, այն պակաս վերացական դարձնել՝ չնայած որոշակի իրավիճակներից նաև միաժամանակ վերացարկվելով: Այնպես, որ ցանկացած կարծիք արժեքավոր է, քանի դեռ այն չի դարձել պարտադրանք: Շարունակեք իմաստասիրել, ձեզ մոտ գեղեցիկ է ստացվում: Հաճույքով եմ կարդում ձեր գրառումներհն այս թեմայում:
> Հ. Հ. Գ. Այս բոլոր խառը մտքերն էլ, որ արտահայտեցի, ընդամենը իմ կարծիքն են, ես էլ չեմ պնդում, չնայած ընդհանրապես գիտնական չեմ, ոչ լուրջ, ոչ էլ անլուրջ


Ահա Դարվին -ի ուսմունքը կասկածի տակ դնող ամենա արդիական գիտնականը հետևեք այս լինքը հետո կիսվեք ձեր կարծիքներով :
http://www.arn.org/authors/behe.html
Խնդրում եմ արձագանքեք , հետաքրքիր է :

----------


## Hayazn

Մեր ժամանակակից գիտնականը պնդում է , որ ամբողջ տիեզերքի ձևավոևումը չի կարող լինել պատահականության արթյունք և տալիս է այն գաղափարը , որ այս գործնթացի մեջ կա ևս մեկ այլ միջամտություն բանական էակի կողմից :

Կարդացեք նրա ով լինելու  մասին , նրա գաղափարների , նրա ուսմունքի , գիտաշխատությունների , և դասախոսությունների մասին :
ահա լինքը

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Behe

տեսեք նրան յուտուբի մեջ :
ահա լինքը

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8W6LnWnQJc

----------

My World My Space (29.04.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Մեր ժամանակակից գիտնականը պնդում է , որ ամբողջ տիեզերքի ձևավոևումը չի կարող լինել պատահականության արթյունք և տալիս է այն գաղափարը , որ այս գործնթացի մեջ կա ևս մեկ այլ միջամտություն բանական էակի կողմից :
> 
> Կարդացեք նրա ով լինելու  մասին , նրա գաղափարների , նրա ուսմունքի , գիտաշխատությունների , և դասախոսությունների մասին :
> ահա լինքը
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Behe
> 
> տեսեք նրան յուտուբի մեջ :
> ահա լինքը
> ...





> նախ սկսեմ նրանից, որ անիմաստ եմ  համարում առանց Գոյ-ի միջամտության կյանքի ստեղծումը, ոչ օրգանական  նյութերից: Բնության ներդաշնակությունն արդեն հստակ ասում ա, որ ատոմները  պատահաբար չէին կարա հավաքվեին իրար գլխի ու դառնային միկրոօրգանիզմ: Դա  խիստ գիտական ու մտածված աշխատանքի արդյունք կարա լինի միայն: Այլ կերպ  ասած չեմ հավատում "զառ քցող" աստծուն: Իսկ Հին Կտակարաանում ասված  խոսքերը, թե` աստված տեսավ բարի է ու ասեց, ապրեք ու բազմացեք, համարում  եմ այդ ժամանակների համար հասկանալի միտք միայն: Միայն լուրջ  գիտական  աշխատանքի` իմա անմենագիտության, արդյունքում կարող էր ստեղծվել այս ամենը,  ասյքան պատահականություն պարզապես չի կարող լինել:


Նման ա չէ՞...... :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (01.05.2010), Hayazn (29.04.2010), Sambitbaba (11.03.2011), Tig (30.04.2010), յոգի (30.04.2010)

----------

